# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shteti përballë mafies

## Brari

korrier


---


Nga feudalet komuniste ne feudalet liberiste  
E Diele, 26 Dhjetor 2004 

Nga Fatos Lubonja 

Ata qe kane jetuar kohen e komunizmit me siguri mbajne mend se nje pjese e mire e propagandes se partise- shtet te Enver Hoxhes ndertohej mbi krahasimin midis te mirave te sistemit tone dhe te keqijave te kapitalizmit perendimor dhe se, nje nder keto "te mira", nga me te spikaturat, ishte fakti se, ndryshe nga vendet kapitaliste, tek ne populli nuk paguante taksa. Nderkaq, nuk mund te harrohet, se, ne kete propagande, vecanerisht ne ate qe behej nepermjet letersise e artit socrealist, figuronte shpesh edhe figura prej shushunje e "taksidarit", njeriut qe, "ne kohen e kaluar", trokiste ne porte per t'i mbledhur taksat popullit te vuajtur. 

Ne kete propagande, po ta analizoje me kujdes, do te vije re nje perzjerje te koherave. E kam fjalen se, ne fakt, kishim te benim me dy lloj krahasimesh: ne kohe dhe ne hapesire. Taksidari ishte nje fenomen i se kaluares sone, i asaj bote qe thuhej se e kishim lene njehere e pergjithmone, qe ishte bota feudale e bejlereve dhe e agallareve. Kurse taksat e kapitalizmit ishin nje realitet tjeter, me te cilin ndryshonim edhe ne kohe, sepse kapitalizmi njihej si sistem i kohes se shkuar, por vecanerisht ne hapesire, sepse ai vazhdonte te mbijetonte ne Perendim si nje sistem bashkekohes me tonin. 

Per ata qe mund te jene merzitur me kete hyrje historike nxitoj te them se nuk e fillova kete histori ashtu thjeshte per te bere histori, por i ngacmuar nga debati qe po behet realisht ne vendin tone lidhur me taksat e buxhetin. Por perpara se t'i kthehem realitetit te sotem, le te vazhdoj edhe pak me historine e se shkuares. 

Nga feudalizmi ne feudokomunizem 

Sikurse pranohet tashme nga studiues dhe jo studiues te shumte, ne, pas Luftes se Dyte, kaluam nga nje sistem feudal ne nje sistem qe e quanim socialist, pa pas provuar eksperiencen e kapitalizmit (nuk po hyj ketu ne hollesi te kohes se Zogut kur mund te gjesh edhe elementet e pare te lindjes se borgjezise). Ne kete kontekst edhe persa i perket institucionit te taksimit, ne kaluam nga taksidari i sulltanit, i beut apo i feudomonarkut Zog tek shteti komunist qe u be pronari dhe tasksidari i vetem i te mirave qe prodhonim. Ne ate sistem ne vertet nuk i paguanim taska shtetit, por kjo ndodhte sepse, ne fakt, shteti ishte njeheresh edhe pronari i vetem qe mbahej me punen prej "gjysmatari" te njerezve ne kooperativa e ferma e miniera etj, te cileve u jepej nje rroge minimale si dhe me te hollat qe siguronte nga ndihmat Jugosllave ne fillim, pastaj Sovjetike dhe pastaj Kineze. 

Shpjegimet e mesiperme mund ta bejne me te qarte konceptin feudokomunizem te perdorur per te perkufizuar thelbit ekonomik e politik te sistemin tone komunist. 

Karakteri feudal i sistemit qendronte sa ne menyren feudale te mbledhjes e shpenzimit te parave aq edhe ne karakterin feudopatriarkal te udheheqesve te rinj. Nuk ishte populli qe vendoste se si dhe se sa dhe se ku do te mblidheshin e perdoreshin parate, qe vendoste per planet dy dhe pesevjecare, per ndertimin e bunkereve e te taracave e per metalurgjikun e per t'i bere malet fusha, por udheheqesit qe kishin marre persiper te kujdeseshin per popullin e tyre. Krahas autoritarizmit udheheqesve u duhet shtuar edhe fakti se, ashtu si monarket dhe feudalet e dikurshem, ata jetonin te ndare nga populli dhe gezonin privilegje te shumta. Nga ana tjeter kolektivizimi total dhe barazia e rrogave ishin tipari komunist i sistemit. 

Shteti social dhe liberizmi perendimor 

Nderkaq, ne kontekstin e analizez se te sotmes, eshte e rendesishme te theksohet se ajo cka na ka munguar ne pervojen tone, ne krahasim me pervojen perendimore te institucionit te taksimit, eshte nje cope e rendesishme e historise se demokracive perendimore te cilen do ta permbledh sa me shkurt qe te vij tek ceshtjet e dites. 

Ne themelet e demokracise angleze, te pavaresise se SHBA, te Revolucionit Francez, qe shenojne edhe epoken e triumfit te kapitalizmit mbi feudalizmin ne keto vende, qendron edhe nje parrulle qe ne shqip tingellon pak a shume keshtu: "Pa perfaqesim, s'paguaj taksa". Kuptimi i saj eshte se ne kohet e feudalizmit taksa paguhej nga populli per sherbimet qe i kryenin ketij sovranet dhe feudalet, te cilet, edhe pse ishin me te pasurit, perjashtoheshin nga taksat. Revolucioni Francez quhet borgjez pikerisht sepse borgjezia, e cila paguante taksa pa qene e perfaqesuar, dora dores qe u forcua nuk duroi dhe kerkoi te kete vendin e vet ne pushtetin politik, per te perfaqesuar interesat e veta cka do te thote edhe per te pasur te drejten per te vendosur se si do te shpenzoheshin taksat qe ishin, tek e fundit, parate e saj. 

Historikisht njihet se taksa e pare kapitaliste lind ne Holande ne formen e nje lloj vetetaksimi ose dhenieje vullnetare te nje pjese te fitimit nga kapitaliste hollandeze te iluminuar qe kjo te mund te investohej ne infrastrukture si rruge e flota tregetare- cka i dha Hollandes lidershipin financiar ne Europe asokohe. 

Pra, ne fillimet e kapitalizmit dhe te shtetit demokratik heqja e taksave qe paguante populli per monarkun dhe feudalet ishte nje levizje progresiste, (e majte nese mund te shprehem keshtu). Me pas, me zhvillimin e kapitalizmit lind nje dinamike tjeter persa i perket taksimit dhe qendrimit te se majteve dhe te djathteve lidhur me te. Tregu i lire i pakontrolluar dhe konkurrenca e eger, qe pasoi renien e feudalizmit, krijoi probleme te medha sociale te varferimit dhe te polarizimit. Kjo beri te linde socializmi, si ne format e veta me ekstreme psh. marksizmi qe synonte eliminimin e prones private ashtu edhe ne ato te moderuara si social demokracia qe nuk kerkon ta eliminojne tregun e lire, por ta korrigjojne ate, duke zbutur pabarazite sociale nepermjet krijimit te sherbimeve publike per te gjithe si shkollat apo shendetesia gratis. Nje nga instrumentet me te fuqishem per kete jane taksat progresive nevojen e te cilave e kane vene ne dukje te paret ekonomistet klasike si Adam Smith apo John Stuart Mill, e cila presupozon qe ata qe fitojne me shume te paguajne edhe takse ne nje perqindje me te larte. Edhe ne shekullin XX ka vazhduar kjo dinamike. 

Mjafton te kemi parasysh cka ndodhi ne SHBA pas krizes se viteve 20 qe ishte nje krize e krijuar nga liberizmi i shfrenuar, qe solli si nevoje shpetimi New Deal te Rusveltit qe, ne thelb, ishte nderhyrje e forte e shtetit per te dale nga kriza e rende social ekonomike, krize qe ne disa vende te Europes polli diktatura. Ishte pra nje forme e shtetit social, mbeshtetur mbi idete e Kejnesit; kurse me Reganin fillon lehtesimi i peshes se shtetit nen frymen liberiste te Haekut- nese do te permendnim emrat e dy prej ekonomisteve me te rendesishem te shekullit XX qe kane teorizuar njeri nevojen e nderhyrjes se shtetit ne rregullimin e ekonomise dhe tjetri ate te inisiatives se lire, sa me pak te kontrolluar nga shteti, me nje fjale liberiste. 

Feudoliberizmi shqiptar 

Sikurse del e qarte nga sa thashe me lart implementimi i institucionit perendimor te taksimit ne vendin tone u krye pa u pase njohur eksperienca kapitaliste me tere zhvillimin e vet dhe me tere kulturen qe ka sjelle ne ate shoqeri dinamika e taksimit. Ja pse edhe implementimin e ketij institucioni e shoh ne te njejtin kontekst sic kam analizuar tjeterkund krijimin e institucioneve te tjera te sistemit tone postkomunist, si pluralizmi politik, shoqeria civile, media e pavarura apo ekonomia e tregut: si pjese e fenomenit te krijimit te hibrideve sterile- ne kuptimin qe fidanet e ketyre institucioneve perendimore nuk u implementuan ne nje terren te virgjer, por u shartuan ne trungun e kultures se trasheguar, duke prodhur keshtu nje hibrid qe, ne te shumten e rasteve, rezulton steril, dmth pa aftesi per tu zhvilluar e per te nxjerre trashegimtare. (Shih. Perpjekja 19, F. Lubonja, "Hibride sterile: Mbi implementimin e institucioneve perendimore ne Shqiperi.") 

Nuk do shume per te kuptuar se institucioni kapitalist perendimor i taksimit eshte shartuar ne vendin tone ne nje trung kulturor feudokomunist duke pjelle nje hibrid monster. Ajo cka vazhdon te ushqeje trungu i vjeter feudokomunist tek ky monster eshte mendesia e pushtetarit qe ben si te doje me parate e arkes, privilegjet qe ky gezon nder te cilet edhe ay i te mosqenit i barabarte perpara ligjit me qytetaret e tjere. Nderkaq shartimi me tregun e lire liberist ka pjelle nje borgjezi qe eshte bash e kunderta e asaj te iluminuar hollandeze para disa shekujsh: ajo jo vetem qe nuk vetetaksohet per te zhvilluar infrastrukturat e me the te thashe, por, ne bashkepunim me pushtetaret, kur nuk jane i njejti person ose familje, kryen rishperndarjen me kriminale te parase duke pervetesuar ato ne forma te krahasueshme me taksidaret e feudalizmit apo te feudokomunizmit. 

Kesisoj, nese ne feudokomunizem kishim nje nomenklature qe nuk vendoste pasuri, por gezonte privilegje te medha, e qe nje pjese te parase qe vilte e perdorte per te mbajtur me kembe aparatin burokratik, prpagandistik e shtypes, ne sistemin e tanishem kemi abuzimin me parane publike ne formen e krijimit te pasurise private te kesaj kategorie te re feudalesh, dhe pastaj ne rreth vicioz, shfrytezimin e kesaj paraje per te ushqyer aparatin e tyre burokratik e propagandistik e per te mbajtur nen kontroll institucionet qe ne nje demokraci duhet te jene te pavarura si Prokuroria apo Gjykatat. Nese do te kerkojme t'i vinim nje emer ketij sistemi, duke e krahasur me sistemet qe kemi kaluar, fare mire mund te quhet feudoliberizem. 

Mjafton te kemi parasysh nje fakt per te cilin kam shkruar edhe tjeter here qe e ilustron ne menyren me te plote kete sistem. Investimet me te rendesishme te vendit ne keto 13 vjet kane qene ato te ndertimit. Pra shumica e fitimeve te shumices se shqiptareve jane derdhur per te ndertuar banesa. Rishperndarja sa me efikase e kesaj paraje te investuar do te kishte qene detyre themelore e nje shteti demokratik. Aty shteti do te gjente nje nga burimet me te rendesishme te grumbullimit te te hollave per te mbajtur administraten e per te kryer tere ato sherbime publike qe jane detyre kryesore e cdo shteti modern e po ashtu per te siguruar pensionet. E kjo do te thote se gjeja e pare qe do te duhej te kishte bere duhet te ishte venia nen kontroll e ketyre investimeve. Dhe menyra me e lehte do te kishte qene modeli qe perdoret kudo ne perendim, ndertimi nepermjet bankave si dhe shpallja e denueshme e shitblerjes ne cash. Kurse ne shtetin tone feudoliberist kjo industri vazhdon te lulezoje jashte kontrollit te shtetit duke krijuar nje grusht te pasurish qe zhvasin pjesen me te madhe te kesaj paraje. 

Per kete mjafton te kesh parasysh se vete pallati ku banon kryeministri mu ne qender te qytetit eshte ndertuar me kete filozofi, se edhe vete kryeministri nuk duket se disponon ndonje dokument bankar qe te vertetoje derdhjen e parave te apartamenti te tij pronarit, i cili sipas cmimit qe ka deklaruar rezulton i shitur nen dore ne nje shifer afro dhjete here me te ulet sesa vlera reale e shitjes se apartamenteve ne ate zone. Ne kete rast parate e katit te kryeministrit kane hyre ne xhepin e tij, ne rastet e kateve me poshte diferenca midis asaj qe i deklarohet shtetit dhe vleres se vertete te shitjes hyn ne xhepin e pronareve. Vetem ne arken e shtetit nuk hyn thuajse kurrgje. Nese ne fillim kjo praktike lindi spontanish, edhe nga papervoja, me pas u be sistem i vetedijshem pune i feudaleve te rinj. 

Fakti qe ndertimet nuk behen nga bankat sic behen kudo ne boten e qyteteruar, qe Tirana eshte i vetmi kryeqytet ne bote pa plan urbanstik dhe fakti qe ndertuesit me te medhenj te shqiperise jane edhe pronare te medhenj mediash nuk jane pa lidhje me njeri tjetrin. Ne thelb kemi te bejme me nje filozofi qeverisjeje ku bashkohet liberizmi si dobesim i shtetit, gjoja ne emer te inisiatives se lire, ne rastin tone deri ne groteskun e lenies se kryeqytetit pa ligjin e tij themelor, me mendesine feudale te abuzimit me pushtetin. Per ke do me shume te dhena ekenomike qe ilustrojne kete sistem le te lexoje shkrimin e Fatos Cocolit "State Capture"- roberimi i shtetit (Koha Jone, 19 dhjetor 2004) i cili shpjegon me hollesi se si edhe marrja e shume vendimeve ne nivel qeveritar edhe nxjerrja e shume ligjeve parlamentare ne kete lloj shteti behet sipas interesave te grupeve te vecanta te fuqishme feudoliberiste. Vetem nepermjet rritjes abuzive te tarifes se birres, sipas autorit, qytetareve u jane grabitur afro 12 milion euro ne vitet 2003- 2004. 

Ne hibridin tone feudoliberist te taksimit, edhe kur flitet per me shume taksa, sikurse kane filluar te flasin sot te vetequajturit te majte, cka ne dukje tingellon si politike e majte, do te gjesh, pra, dy pervertime te rendesishme ne raport me institucionin perendimor te taksimit: 

Se pari, se njerezit paguajne me shume taksa pa pasur asgje ne dore per kontrollimin e menyres se si perdoren keto taksa. 

Se dyti, duke patur parasysh se ne te vertete pushtetin e ka nje pseudo e majte qe punon me dhe per borgjezine feudale te vendit kuptohet se, ndryshe nga ne Perendim, ajo nuk kerkon te taksoje per te kryer me shume investime publike nga shteti, shkolla dhe spitale me te mira, por per te rritur fitimet nepermjet abuzimit me parane publike. 

Si mund te ndryshoje gjendja? 

Sikurse duket qarte, e perbashketa e te tre sistemeve atij feudal, atij feudokomunist dhe ketij feudoliberist eshte mungesa e perfaqesimit real te qytetareve ne pushtetin politik, shkurt mungon demokracia. Parrulla "Pa perfaqesim s'paguaj taksa" eshte aktuale sot e gjithe diten per te kryer nje revolucion sa kulturor aq edhe politik e ekonomik per permbysjen e ketij regjimi feudoliberist. 

Kuptohet se rruga e vetme per ta bere kete revolucion eshte demokratizimi, me cka kuptoj, ne thelbin e vet, luften e njerezve per perfaqesimin dhe pjesemarrjen ne vendimarrje cka me ane tjeter do te bente te rritej besimi ne te zgjedhurit e ne menyren se si ata do ta perdorin parane. 

Kjo nenkupton jo vetem nje proces te gjate, kulturor, por edhe procese te forta afatshkurtera. Ne projektet afatshkurtera kjo do te thote me se pari nje projekt politik qe do te kerkoje ta cliroje shtetin nga roberuesit e tij nepermjet goditjes se strukturave kriminale te grabitjes qe kane krijuar feudalet liberiste, shoqeruar kjo me nje shqyrtim dhe ndryshim te te gjitha ligjeve qe kane krijuar ata ne funksion te kesaj grabitjeje dhe te hapjes se nje procesi te dhimshem e te veshtire, por te domosdoshem te rishperndarjes se drejte te pasurise se grabitur. 

Ka dy parti opozitare qe me emra te ndryshem e njohin ate qe e quajta feudoliberizem si te keqen me te madhe qe ka rene mbi vendin e qe premtojne ta kryejne kete projekt politik: PD nga e djathta me nje projekt liberist, qe pretendon te ule taksat, por njeheresh te rrise vjeljen e tyre e t'i shfrytezoje ato me mire e me drejt, si dhe te denoje, po te vije ne pushtet, autoret e ketij sistemi; LSI nga e majta, qe godet nen emrin "monopole" kategorine e feudaleve liberiste, qe premton te rishikoje privatizimet qe ka bere kjo klase, qe premton te godase konfliktin e interesave nepermjet rishikimit te legjislacionit dhe njeheresh, me nje vizion te qendres se majte, te korigjoje shperndarjen ne favor te shtresave te brishta. 

Nuk mungojne po ashtu ne media nje numer autoresh qe tashme e kane trajtuar mese nje here kete fenomen dhe, po ashtu, nen emrin korrupsion edhe bota nderkombetare eshte e vetedijshme se ne Shqiperia ka ngecur si ekonomia edhe demokracia per shkak te feudaleve liberiste. Kemi edhe nje levizje civile qe ka bere disa aksione spektakolare per te denoncuar kete regjim. 

Ky front ka perballe dy kundershtare: 

Se pari, strukturat e pushtetit, te parase e mediatike qe kane ngritur feudalet liberiste sebashku me bllokimin e funksionimit te institucioneve demokratike, ku spikat ne menyre te vecante paralizimi i institucionit shteteror te Prokurorise, qe rezulton me i rendesishmi per ndryshim; 

Se dyti, indiferencen e qytetareve ose me sakte mosmbeshtetjen si duhet per shkak te mosbesimit ne ate cka thone e premtojne opozitaret, pjeserisht pse i shohin te paqarte ne vizionin e se ardhmes qe premtojne, por kryesisht pse nuk besojne se s'jane te kapur nga rrjetat e feudaleve liberiste apo nga e njejta mendesi feudopatriarkale. Tek e fundit duket se vetem puna per rritjen reale te perfaqesimit dhe te pjesemarrjes se qytetareve ne punet publike, mbetet sfida e kujtdo qe synon te shpetoje vendin nga humnera ku po e con lenia e tij ne duart e feudaleve te rinj liberiste. 





......

----------


## Brari

Prokurori Sollaku dhe Don Kishoti  
E Marte, 18 Janar 2005 
Nga Fatos LUBONJA 

Duke ndjekur javen e kaluar, ne disa televizione skenografine e lajmit te pjesemarrjes se Kryeministrit Nano ne analizen vjetore te drejtesise, nuk mund te mos me terhiqte vemendjen dicka qe kam frike se nje pjese te madhe i ka kaluar pa u vene re, pasi eshte bere tashme pjese e rendomte e pejsazhit te perditshem politik. E kam fjalen per pozicionin e Kryeprokurorit Sollaku ne ate skenografi. Duke e pare Sollakun te rreshtuar krahas Xhafajt dhe te tjereve ne ate skenografi te dominuar nga Nano, nuk mund te mos me lindte pyetja: kur sheh pamje te tilla qe te bejne ta perceptosh prokurorin ne rolin e ushtarit te mire te qeverise "Nano", a mundet valle te shpresosh qe ky prokuror te hetoje me paanesi akuzat qe ka ngritur ndaj Nanos opozita, Nikolle Lesi, apo shtypi? Kaq te qarte e kemi ne, qe pergjigja e kesaj pyetjeje eshte "Jo", saqe duket absurde ta ngresh kete pyetje. Madje tashme shumica e opinionit e ka harruar se institucioni i Prokurorise se Pergjithshme eshte nje institucion i pavarur nga ekzekutivi e beson se, qe Prokurori te kerkoje drejtesi, i duhet ta gjeje frymezimin tek fjala e udheheqesit, ne kete rast, paradoksalisht, pikerisht tek fjala e njeriut qe duhet te hetoje. 

Duke folur me njerez te shumte per ate te famshmin rreth vicioz qe e permendin aq shume shqiptaret, kur thone se nuk mund te shpetojme nga e keqja qe na ka zene: abuzimi skandaloz i politikaneve tane me jeten dhe fatin tone- pasi jemi te gjithe hallka te nje zinxhiri korruptiv, me ka rezultuar se institucioni qe permendet me shume, ashtu si instinktivisht, sic vete gjuha atje ku dhemb dhembi, eshte ai i Prokurorise. Kam degjuar gazetare te me thone: vertet ne nuk jemi ashtu dhe aq te pavarur dhe ashtu dhe aq profesionale, por aq pune e kemi bere, qofte edhe per shkak te rivalitetit ne interesa te pronareve tane, per te zbuluar aq e aq krime e abuzime, ku Prokuroria te mund te kapej. Kam degjuar funksionare te Kontrollit te Larte te Shtetit te me thone se nuk jane te pakta dosjet qe kane shkuar ne prokurori qe e nxjerrin hapur se cfare krimesh e abuzimesh jane bere me pronen publike ne kete vend nga lidhja korruptive e politikes me biznesin. Kam degjuar gjyqtare te me thone, se sado qe gjyqesori yne nuk eshte ashtu dhe aq i paster, nuk eshte ai pergjegjes per ate qe nuk eshte denuar qofte edhe nje politikan per korrupsion sepse, sikur Prokuroria te bente punen e vet e ta conte nje politikan ne gjyq, qofte edhe per shkak te berjes se ceshtjes publike, gjyqtaret nuk do ta kishin lehte te jepnin vendim te padrejte. Kam degjuar po ashtu funksionare te larte te SHISH-it te me thone se nuk jane te pakta informacionet qe i kane shkuar Prokurorise per abuzime dhe shkelje qe kane mbetur po aty ku i ka lene SHISH-i. Shkurt, nese do te perdorja nje metafore nga ato qe perdoren me shpesh, ate te krahasimit te shoqerise me nje organizem te gjalle, me ka dale se organi kryesor i semure qe kemi ne, si te thuash melcia e trupit tone, ajo qe do te duhej te pastronte trupin nga helmimet e ndryshme, eshte Prokuroria dhe se trupi yne po helmohet dita-dites pikerisht, sepse ky organ eshte i bllokuar/semure rende. 

Biseda pastaj eshte shtyre tek modelet e ndryshme te Prokurorive qe ka ne bote. Kam diskutuar idene se mos valle ne duhet te mos e mbajme me prokurorine keshtu sic eshte, dmth "de jure" e pavarur, por "de facto" e varur, sepse ajo keshtu eshte me e paralizuar se sikur te ishte e varur nga ekzekutivi? Mos duhet qe ta bejme pjese te ekzekutivit, ashtu sic eshte ne SHBA, ne menyre qe te ishte mazhoranca ne pushtet ajo qe do te ndeshkohej, pastaj me vote edhe per punen e keqe te Prokurorise per mosdeninin e krimit? Dmth. po te vije opozita ne pushtet, a mos duhet ta ktheje prokurorine ne pjese te ekzekutivit dhe pavaresia e drejtesise te sigurohet e te ruhet nepermjet pavaresise se Gjyqesorit. Por kunderargumenti eshte se duke qene prokuroria pjese e ekzekutivit, mund te abuzohet edhe me shume me te sepse ne e dime se nga c'tradite vijme. 

Perseri biseda ka ngelur ne rrethin e mallkuar vicioz. 

Duke folur nje dite me njerin nga "te arsyeshmit" e ketij vendi, nga ata te shumtit qe u ka humbur, per mire apo per keq, cdo ndjenje revolte ndaj padrejtesive qe perjetojme ne kete rreth vicioz, i thashe: po a e kupton ky prokurori Sollaku, se duke mos kryer punen e tij, dmth duke lene kriminelet te lire, madje dhe ne pushtet, ai eshte pergjegjes, jo vetem per mosdenimin e krimeve qe ata kane kryer, por edhe per krimet e reja qe keta vazhdojne te kryejne? 

Pergjigja e tij "e aresyeshme" ishte:- "Ti e kupton se nuk eshte e lehte. Edhe ti qe flet keshtu, po te ishe atje, zorr se do te veproje ndryshe. Duhet te jesh Don Kishot ne kete vend qe te veprosh ndryshe". 

Pergjigje me te aresyshme nuk mund te kete,- nese Don Kishotin e shohim si humbesin qe na ben te qeshim me humbjet e tij ne ndeshje me me te fortet. Por, nese Don Kishotin e shohim, sic e shihte Turgenievi, si njeriun qe lufton pa u epur per te arritur te triumfoje drejtesia mbi toke, qe kerkon moralitetin ne nje shoqeri qe zhbehet moralisht, qe kerkon te verteten ne nje bote ku mbreteron genjeshtra them se tek kerkesa per t'u bere secili nga ne sadopak Don Kishot ne punen e vet (me ne krye Prokurorin tone), ndoshta do te gjenim rrugen e humbur per te dale nga rrethi vicioz i triumfit te se keqes qe po na shuan perdite shpresen tek e mira e tek e ardhmja- e per ta ndryshuar kete vend. 


korrieri

----------


## BlueBaron

... Plehra Tos Lubonja kritikon plehrat, llojin e tij. Kritikon bijte e shokeve te babait, te cilet pasi ia futen baba Todit, ja futen dhe Tos djalit. Kot nuk thone "Beme baba te te ngjaj". Keshtu dhe Tosi, ne kohe te te atit nuk i hynte gjemb ne kembe kur digjte regjistrat e gjimnazit "Qemal Stafa" se helbete ishte i biri Todit. Kur i pordhen babane pordhen dhe kete. Por nuk hoqi dore Tos djali, kujtoi se nuk do ja fusnin "versniket" dhe ja futen perseri. Pis burre ...

----------


## Evi_pogradecari

O skuthi i vogel shaj kur eshte per te share  e jo vend e pa vend! Ca ka qe nk shkon ne analizen e Tosit! Pa ma shpjego pak! Se per biografi te thake ti! Gjynah qe spunon ne SHISH.

----------


## BlueBaron

... Kritika e tij, eshte nje mllef kunder Llojit ku ben pjese, kunder atyre qe e perdoren sa deshen dhe e flaken ne rruge. Si mund ta duroje Tos Tod Lubonja perçmimin qe i ben Tos Thanas Nano. Tos Thanas Nano, pasi e perdori si dhe sa deshi Tos Tod Lubonjen e flaku si nje limon te shtrydhur. Tani Tos Tod Lubonja perpiqet te fitoje pike ne syte e Opozites duke kritikuar llojin e vet. Nje plehre ka qene, nje plehre eshte dhe nje plehre do te mbetet. Ujku qimen e nderron, por zakonin e harron, dhe Tos Lubonja yne eshte ujk i kuq ...

----------


## Brari

skuth..

Cdo njeri ne bote ka te drejte te jete individ origjinal  ose unik  ose i vecante.. pamvaresisht nga vjen e ku eshte rritur..e se i kujt eshte e se cfar ka qen i jati apo gjyshja..

Ne rastin tos Lubonj lexoja shkrimin.. e mos u merr me Todin..
Pse..
Sepse tosi i Lubonjes.. nuk ka qene ne pozite kto 15 vite..as ka qene zyrtar i larte a i ulet ne regjimin e meparshem..
Pra tos Lubonja nuk eshte provuar ne qeverisje..
Une nga njeher ja permend Tos Nanos thanasin..  por e bej kete sepse Nano ka vite ne pushtet e ne krye te nje Partie qe ka pas pushtet ne te gjitha kohet.. dhe ja permend Nasin kur ben MUUU tek tosi i Nanos stili i thanasit..
Pra stili i Mashtrimit qe ka karakterizuar Dullen..  ZP-ne e Thanas Ramizat..

Pra mendoj se Tos Lubonja nuk e ka konsumuar te drejten e tije per te grire sallat..pra per te folur..
Ke te drejte per sa thua se.. ate e perdoren ne Koh te Saliut .. po ata qe e mbajten birucave ate dhe Todin.. dhe se ai tani e ndjen qe e kan perdor si limon.. 
Por me mire qe revoltohet kunder atyre qe e shtrydhen se sa te pajtohet e te  behet Edvin apo Namik etj..

Le te ciceroje dhe Tosi..kenge bilbilash a laraskash..

Ai kap probleme  qe jan vertet probleme.. 

Ne i degjojme.. lol.

Kam qesh me ate shkrimin tend. tos tod tos thanas etj..lol.

----------


## BlueBaron

... Brar, per Ty kom rrespekt, por mos bjer ne gracken e plehrave alla Tos Lubonja. Ai, plaku vet, Todi Lubonja ka pas qene nji cop burre dhe Dulla e plasi dhe e kalbi brenda ne burg. Po ky Tos Lubonja, kaq plehre eshte sa hodhi poshte baben dhe burgun e te atit, dhe u be njish me ate qe i shkaterruan te jatin dhe per çfare, per nje cope karrike te qelbur. Ai qe hedh prindin e vet poshte per hir te karrikes, kurre nuk eshte burre ...

----------


## Brari

Degjo..

nuk e ka hedhur poshte te jatin  tosi i todit.. por me duket se tos e tod bashk i harruan ckishin hequr dhe u bashkangjiten  tos nanos edvin klosave ne 97-ten..
Pse .. qysh.. 

Pati nje perpjekje me duket nga ana e Miz orizit aty nga fundi..kur ishin te numruara oret.. per PPSh-ne qe ti afronte ca nga keta te shpallurit dikur armiq..
Se si e qysh nuk di hollesi..por me duket shfrytezuan gjendjen e keqe ekonomike-strehimore te ketyre te liruarve nga burgje-internimet enveriste.. dhe i ofruan cave nga keta ndonji bodrum a hyrje 1-2 dhomshe ne Tirane..
Ndoshta nuk e bente kte direkt Miz Rizi.. por kta qehallaret poshte..
Kte stil mund ta kete perdorur dhe Tosi i Nanos ne nje shkalle me te gjere..per ti afruar te gjithe keta te burgos-internuarit e krahut PPSH-ist.. dhe me duket ka pasur sukses..
Ketu rol ka luajtur dhe dogmatizmi e mos fleksibiliteti i Zyrave te PD-se per ta afruar kete kategori.. dhe kete e ka shfrytezuar Partia e "rinovuar" PPSH-PS..duke i futur ne thesin e vete..

PD ishte nje lemsh qe ne fillim.. Pra nje Parti pa Biografi..
Aty ne Turmen e simpatizanteve te PD-se ishte studenti nga Vlora e studentja nga Korca.. profesori nga Elbasani e Bujku nga Mamurrasi.. minatori nga Krraba e cobani nga bilishti.. Zogisti i fshehur e ballisti i hapur.. pro italiani e pro amerikani.. kosovaro-fili e antikosovari.. filo rusi e filo dojckulturi.. ballisti nga Vlora e Zogisti nga Devolli.. mirditori i arratisur e Korcari i shpronesuar..  cuni i oficerit te sigurimit e vajza e ish gjeneralit..dhe plot hajdut pulash e specash nga sektori fshataro Koprativisto fermo gerxho myzqaro-labo zadrimoro-tropojan..

Pra nje Lemsh para portes..

Mirpo sherret filluan..
Biografite personale te sejcilit linden grindjet..

Psh Lek Toto  .. nuk e donte Zogun se Zogu ja kish vrare Xhaxhallaret dikur.. e kjo zemronte.. Zogistet..
Azemi kish pas baben partizan.. natyrisht partizan nga ata qe benin roje kur flinte komandanti..i cetes.. por gjithsesi skish qejf tja shante kush partizanllekun..
Pjetri kish qen ne burg si Social demokrat dhe te djathtet e vet shpallur si te thekur ne djath e shellire.. ja permendnin kete..
Ata qe kishin pasur gjysherit me Ballin nuk i donin Zogistet..ata qe kishin pasur prinderit ne Parti te Punes skishin qejf tja u shaje tere Partine .. e Punes se i dukej sikur shaje baban e tyre..
Dikush donte demokraci per te folur lirisht.. dikush as qe cante kok te llapollogjija por menjihere donte dyqanin ne rrug te Kavajes qe e kish pas prone te tezes qe kish vdekur me kohe.. Dikush donte demokraci qe ti linte floket e gjata si Xhon lenoni.. meqe ja kishin ndaluar ne koh te Bidillsave.. dikush kish hallin te perlante magazinat e NTSHUSIt e te binte mall nga bullgaria e te shiste llastik brekesh..apo pjata e kalorifera..
etjetjetj..

Pra PD ishte Kulla e Babilonit..
Po te mendosh dhe ata qe ne Pd kishin hyre me Porosi..mendo cbehet..
Pra ata qe naten takonin Zylyftaret e Kocollaret (sigurimin) e diten benin gerr merr ne Pd..

Per te balancuar tere kete larmi biografish e ideologjish e interesash e genesh e soj sorrollopesh.. eshte dashur te kishte ne PD nje KOKE..
Pra nje Mjeshter qe di shume qe nuhat shume qe dallon diferencat e njerzve e di te bashkoje..

Nje te tille nuk pati PD-ja..

Kurse pikerisht PS e pati nji mjeshter te tille..Nanon..

Ai i kuptonte kto gjera dhe i afroi ish te persekutuarit qe jepnin shenja..se mund te afroheshin..
Natyrisht Nano trashegoi dhe nje Nomenklature Solide dhe nje antarsi fanatike puniste me biografi te sprovuar ne Punizem-enverizem.. .. dhe qe ishte e kudo ndodhur..
lart e poshte ne fshat e qytet..ne Sukth e Qukes ne Delvin e Theth  ne Bulqiz e Symize..
Nejse.. se dolla nga tema..

Psh Nano e peshkoi Pocin.. dhe i jati tij kish bere ca internime..  Nano i peshkoi kta Blendo Gonxhet e Nikoll Les Cupat..dhe i vuri ne Pune..e shum e shum si keta.. 
Ndersa Pd fironte.. Ps grumbullonte.. derisa erdh dita qe u siguruan se i kane te tera gati.. ja dhane flakes dhe e dogjen kasollen e Berishes..

qashtu..

----------


## whisper

Brari  me  kenaqe  me  kete  aalize  te  hollesishme  te  agro-labo -zone  e  pare  operative shk.erdhato soc komunizmit  bashkekohor  shqiptar  ne  pushtet .,si  dhe  me  pasqyrimin  pa  ekuivok  te  se  vertetes  se  hidhur  pd-iste  per  ne  antikomunistet .

Je  si  gjithmone  fantastik !


sa  per  artikullin  e  Tos  Lubonjes  mendoj  qe  eshte  shume  i  sakte  dhe  ne  te  gjithe  duhet  te  mesohemi  te  lexojme  cfare  shkruhet  dhe  jo  te  analozojme  autorin  kur  ketij  te  fundit  sidoqofte  edhe  ne  ate  sistem  te  qelbur  edhe  ne  kete  sistem  te  pjerdhur  alla  shqipo  nuk  i  eshte  ofruar  ndonje  post  ,perkundrazi , ato  vitet  e  tij  te  burg-internimeve  vlejne  me  shume  se  sa  luhatjet  shpesh  te  kuqe  e  roze  te  tij  gjate  dhe  pas  vitit  labokomunist  te  97 -es .

( tani  e  pashe  qe  fjalia  ime  qenka  tmerrsisht  e  gjate ,prandaj  lexojeni  me  kuante....lol)

----------


## BlueBaron

... Brar, paske ber analize te gjate, por plehrat, plehra ngelen. Sipas kesaj analizes tende me duket se qeverisemi nga plehrat. Shume plehra paska pasur dhe PD, deri sa rrodhen e shkuan te tere me ate qe iu kishte bere nenen per 50-vjet. Mbi plehrat do te triumfojme, ora e ngadhenjimit te shpreses po afron. Shpejt do te hedhim valle ne Vendin Ame (lol) ...

----------


## Brari

amen..


Korrieri



Disa mendime mbi qikllopin e Tiranes  

E Premte, 21 Janar 2005 

Nga Fatos Lubonja 

Te henen ne mbremje ndoqa emisionin ne TVA mbi projektin e gratacieles 85 m te larte ne Sheshin Skenderbej te ciles i kane vene emrin Syri i Tiranes. Nuk mund te mos me terhiqnin vemendjen disa ceshtje qe dolen atje e qe, per moscudi, nuk i gjej te reflektuara ne median shqiptare asfare. Besoj se kuptohet pse them moscudi. E kam fjalen per fenomenin e moscudise qe te kater te ftuarit ishin te tere pro projektit, pra mungonte qofte edhe nje oponent, cka, nga ana e vet, nuk eshte tjeter vecse perzgjatim i moscudise qe edhe ne paraqitjen e projektit nuk pame te kishte ndonje oponence, ashtu sikurse nuk u paraqit oponence edhe per projektin francez te qendres se Tiranes. 

Te kuptohemi, e kam fjalen per ate oponencen qofte edhe formale, ashtu sic kishte ne regjimin e Hoxhes ne kohen kur lejoheshin formalisht avokatet edhe pse fati i te gjykuarit tashme ishte vendosur nga mbrojtesit e interesave te popullit, perfaqesuesit e pushtetit te diktatures se proletariatit, sepse, per oponence te vertete as qe behet me fjale ne kete demokracine tone totalitare. 

Keshtu, duke e ndjere veten ne rolin e atyre avokateve te viktimave te Hoxhes, te pa shprese shpetimi nga denimi, po ulem megjithate te bej avokatine e nje te denuari te paracaktuar, qendres se Tiranes, thjeshte per dashuri te profesionit dhe detyre morale ndaj viktimes- derisa nje dite, demokracia jone totalitare te marre vendim ta heqe fare, si te tepert, edhe kete profesionin tim, rruge qe ka kohe qe e ka nisur. 

Identitetet variabel te qendres 

Nje nga argumentat qe me beri te moscuditem ishte pergjigja qe dha arkitekti Bicoku, nje nga antaret e keshillit bashkiak dhe po ashtu te zhurise qe perzgjodhi kullen, ndaj pyetjes se gazetarit Xhaxhiu: Pse duhej te ngriheshin keto kulla pikerisht ne qender te Tiranes? Pergjigja ishte pak a shume keshtu: Po ta shikosh historikisht, qendra e Tiranes ka pasur ne fillim si pika referimi Xhamine dhe Sahatin. Pastaj erdhi koha e komunizmit dhe lindi nevoja te kishte nje pike tjeter referimi (nenkupto te komunizmit) dhe u ndertuan ndertesat qe dihen, me pike kulminante 15 kateshin. Tani, qendres i duhen disa pika te reja referimi prandaj ngrihen keto kulla. 

Pra sipas llogjikes se arkitektit bashkiak, qendra eshte nje vend ne te cilin cdo kohe (dhe cdo pushtet qe vjen mesa duket) duhet te krijoje pikat e veta te referimit, dmth identitetet apo simbolet e veta. Dmth., sipas arkitektit, prishja e kishes ortodokse ne vendin ku u ngrit 15 kateshi ashtu sikurse edhe prishja e Pazarit te Vjeter apo e nderteses se ish Bashkise, qe ne fakt kishin krijuar sebashku me Kursalin nje shesh shume me harmonik ne kohen e Zogut, e te mbyllur si ne kuptimin historik edhe urbanistik, ishte ne llogjiken e zhvillimit te qytetit. Dhe, ne vazhden e kesaj llogjike, tani na lindka nevoja e ngritjes ne qendren e Tiranes te gratacielave te cilat jane pika te reja referimi te kohes ku jetojme. Pra, sipas kesaj llogjike, ashtu sikurse ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes pika e referimt te Tiranes u shperngul nga Xhamija dhe Sahati tek 15 kateshi, ashtu edhe sot ajo do te shperngulet nga 15 kateshi tek qikllopi i ri, i quajtur syri i Tiranes, e madje pikerisht per kete, ideja e projektuesve te rruges se Durresit dhe asaj te Kavajes, sipas te ciles te dyja shohin tek Xhamija dhe Sahati nuk ka me vlere prandaj ata qe do te futen ne rrugen e Durresit apo te Kavajes pas ndertimit te qikllopit nuk do te shohin me kullen e Sahatit dhe Minaren e Xhamise, por ****** e qikllopit te Tiranes. Dhe, pa dyshim, ***** e nje qikllopi modern prej xhami eshte shume me e vyer sesa nje minare apo nje kulle e vjeter sahati e disa shekujve me pare. 

Logjike me te mbrapshte dhe me enveriste se kjo, nuk mund te te degjojne veshet jo nga goja e nje arkitekti, por as nga goja e nje qytetari te rendomte europian qe jeton ne nje qytet normal europian. Sepse kjo logjike eshte e kunderta e asaj qe sot e sheh ne cdo qytet europian ku qendrat historike ruhen te paprekura dhe si syte e ballit, sepse ato jane pjese e historise se qytetit, e identitetit te qytetet dhe jane pjesa me e vyer e tij. Aq sa ne Varshave qendra historike u ringrit identike, sic ishte, pasi u rrafshua nga gjermanet gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Kurse brezat qe vijne, kur duan ta zgjerojne qytetin dhe te bejne historine e tyre, krijojne qendra te reja. Ishte kjo logjike normale qe shpalosi kryebashkiaku, kur ishte Minister Kulture, me projektin e kthimit ne identitet te qendres qe e shpalli madje edhe si monument kulture te shkalles se pare, apo kur denoi publikisht ngritjen shkaterruese per qendren, nga paraardhesit e tij, vecanerisht per simbolet e Tiranes, Kullen e Sahatit dhe Xhamine, te kulles se ashtuquajtur Torre Drini. 

Nuk po e vazhdoj me tej kete teme qe e kam shtjelluar shume me mire ne shkrimin tim: Tirana si qytet i qytetareve dhe si kryeqytet i pushtetareve (Korrieri, 24 Shkurt, 2004) ku shkruaj gjate per kesi aktesh, ne dukje moderne, europianizuese, por ne thelb shenje injorance dhe mendesie autoritare, antidemokratike, antihistorike, ashtu sikurse edhe per shkaqet pse kryebashkiaku Rama apo arkitektet jane tjetersuar deri ne kete pike sa te na moscudisin kesisoj. 

(Ne kete moscudi futet edhe keshilltari i Kryeminstrit, arkitekti Artan Shkreli, i cili ishte edhe ai pjestar i zhurise se qikllopit e qe disa vjet me pare, per keto mega- godina, ka shkruar: kombinimi i ekspansionit horizontal me ate vertikal po prodhon perfitimet maksimale ne kurriz te nje mjedisi te pafuqishem per te rezistuar pa u degraduar. Trafiku kaotik eshte i pranishem nen dritaret e seciles shtepi, pasi numuri i automobileve nuk varet me vetem nga siperfaqja qe zene godinat, por dhe nga lartesia e tyre. Madje ka cituar edhe autore te njohur boterore si Lewis Mumford i cili thote se ... fillimisht ky ekspansion ndodhi ne qytetet me te medha, por gabimet radikale qe u bene ne periudhen e ideimit te gratacelave, tani jane perhapur ne te gjithe universin, pak nga pergjumja e organeve te kontrollit dikur shume te rrepta, pak nga kerkesat komerciale, pak nga deshira per te ndjekur moden e pak nga deshira e arkitektit per te perdorur teknologjite e reja. (A Shkreli, D. Gjoni, Tirana - ferri urban i shekullit XX, Perpjekja 10, 1997).) 

Nuk po e zgjas, pra, me aspektin arkitektonik, urban e kulturor te qikllopit, as nuk po shpreh ndonje ide se cfare mund te ishte me e aresyshme, sipas meje, per ta mbyllur sheshin atje ku do te ngrihet kulla pasi, sikurse e thashe, kete shkrim po e bej me shume nga dashuria per profesionin dhe viktimen dhe jo sepse kam shprese se do te shpetoj identitetin e qendres historike te Tiranes, te paracaktuar tashme me denim me vdekje. 

Aspekti ekonomik 

Nje gje tjeter qe me terhoqi vemendjen ne ate debat ishte fakti se ky projekt nuk paskesh preventiv. Pra, ne nuk e dime se sa para do te derdhen per ndertimin e qikllopit dhe aq me pak se nga do te vijne keto para. Por, nga sa kuptohej nga te tera shpjegimet qe u dhane atje, ku u fol per faktin se do te ishte i teri me nje lloj xhami special, se per kete do te duhej nje sistem ventilimi i persosur me kondicionere, se do te germohej kater kate nen toke e me the te thashe, dilte se kostoja e ketij objekti duhet te ishte shume shume e madhe. 

U fol, nderkaq, se per kete pune fillestare, pra per organizimin e ketij konkursi, nuk kishte paguar Bashkia, por nje investitor qe mbeti anonim, ashtu sikurse edhe interesat e tij, pa cka se, nga sa di une, sec ka nje ligj qe e ndan, per konflikt interesi, projektuesin nga zbatuesi dhe nuk doli nese ky investitor e bere kete nga dashuria per Tiranen, apo nga ndonje interes direkt ne ate mesele. 

Tek e fundit ajo qe mua me tronditi ishte pyetja nese ka kuptim qe te shpenzohen kaq shume para per nje objekt kaq vezullues nderkohe qe ne jemi ne terr e kemi gjera bazike te pazgjidhura akoma. Ndertimi i nje te tille pike referimi, sic e quajti arkitekti Bicoku, me ngjalli kujtimet e komunizmit kur, nderkohe qe njerezit jetonin ne mjerim, regjimi ndertonte ne qender, per lavdine e tij e te udheheqesit te tij, pika referimi te pushtetit qe kushtonin si qimet e kokes te tilla si Piramida apo Muzeu Kombetar duke shkaterruar, ajme, edhe Tiranen historike. 

Dikush mund te thote se ky eshte nje investim privat. Por edhe investimet e privateve nuk dalin jashte politikave te zhvillimit te nje vendi. Perkundrazi. Prandaj edhe edhe nje pyetje e dyte me lindi lidhur me aspektin ekonomik te ketij projekti: A ka politika zhvillimi ky pushtet qendror apo lokal qe te percaktoje se ku dhe si duhet te investohen parate e shqiptareve ne te mire te imediates dhe te perspektives, ne te mire te tyre dhe te tere komunitetit? A eshte normale qe shumica e parave te shqiptareve jane derdhur ne kafaze banimi ose ne ndertime kafesh dhe restorantesh qe, tek e fundit, nuk jane investime qe prodhojne para, por qe kane nevoje te mbahen nga para qe duhet te vijne nga investime ose burime te tjera? 

Kaq shume nevoje kemi ne per qendra biznesi sa duam te ngreme jo pak, por tete si ky qikllopi vetem ne qender, pervec atyre qe kemi, kur, me sa di une, nje qytet si Mancesteri, prej tre milion banoresh, ka vetem tre. Dhe, a nuk u heqin keto ndertime shqiptareve te thjeshte, qe neser mund ta jepnin nje apartament me qira per nje zyre, kete mundesi te fundit per te marre dicka nga investimi i tyre? Pra, mos valle derdhja e tere kesaj paraje ne ndertime do ta lere ekonomine tone edhe neser po ne ate gjendje qe eshte sot: pa ate qe eshte baza e zhvillimit te nje ekonomie, aftesia per te kthyer parane e investuar ne para tjeter. 

Mua me rezulton se te vetmit qe fitojne me kete lloj ekonomie jane nje grusht ndertuesish qe po thithin tere parate e shqiptareve dhe qe me ngjasojne me shume me ndertues piramidash pak me te sofistikuara. E, ne kete kontekst, a kane partite opozitare politika zhvillimi ndryshe nga keto mospolitika? Sepse nuk pashe te kete ndonje reagim ndaj ketij investimi qikllopik nga asnje parti opozitare, vecanerisht nga ato qe perfaqesojne te majten e re, qe pretendon te mbroje interesat e atyre qe nuk do te mundin kurre te hane ne restorantet apo te lahen ne pishinat e qikllopit te Tiranes. 

Publikja 

Nje gje tjeter qe lidhet me ate qe thashe me lart, vecanerisht kur ke parasysh programet e partive te majta, me terhoqi vemendjen ne ate emision. E kam fjalen per permendjen shpesh te fjales publike nga nje vajze e re qe ishte thirrur aty per te shpjeguar projektin. Ajo nje dy e fliste per ambjentet publike te qikllopit te Tiranes duke e pasur fjalen per restorantet, kafenete, pishinat qe do te ngriheshin aty. Por, nuk e di, nga injoranca apo nga djallezia, ajo nuk bente dallimin midis atij qe ne bote quhet sherbim publik dhe atij qe quhet sherbim privat. 

Ato ambjente jane publike ne kuptimin se atje shkon publiku, por njeheresh jane sherbime private, jo publike, sepse fitimet i terheqin nje grusht njerezish. Pra, nuk jane si parqet, ku njerezit shkojne te prehen pa paguar ndoje lek apo si sherbimet publike pa pagese si shkollat publike apo spitalet publike apo qe kane nje kosto te ulet sepse jane sherbime qe i kryen shteti, si metrote, autobuzat etj. 

Publike sipas asaj llogjike mund te quhet edhe ajo gaforrja e stermadhe dhe e stershemtuar qe ka zaptuar gati gjysmen e parkut te Tiranes duke bere qe ai te mos duket me si park, por si oborri i saj. Por ajo eshte nje objekt privat qe, ne fakt, vjel fitime per nje grusht njerezish e qe i ka rrembyer publikes, dmth parkut, nje goxha cope gjelberim, qe sot, me bekimin e Bashkise, kerkon ta paguaje me nje cmim qesharak, por te denje per grabitesit e prones publike. 

E pra kjo ngaterrese e sherbimit publik me sherbimin privat, e publikes me grabitjen publike, eshte mire te sqarohet ne kete vendin tone te mbushur me mashtrues kombetare dhe nderkombetare. 

Mjerimi i intelektualit 

Edhe nje gje me ngacmoi ne ate emision: pamja e plakur e arkitektit Maks Velo. Me floket krejtesisht te zbardhura dhe me mjekren krejt te thinjur, pamja e tij me dha ndjesine e kohes qe po kalon per te gjithe ne qe na u duk se rilindem me 1991. Por jo vetem kaq: duke e pare Maksin ashtu me koke gjysem te ulur teksa thoshte fjale te mira per ate qikllop qe shvlefteson cdo gje historike te asaj qendre historike, e pa reaguar fare ndaj teorise se ndryshimit te pikave te referimit te Bicokut, me erdhi ti bej kete pyetje: I dashur Maksi, ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes u shtrengove te besh projekte shperfytyrimi kishash si ajo e Shen Prokopit apo ajo e Rruges se Kavajes dhe i bere, edhe pse ne kundershtim me bindjet e tua. Amin! 

Ne burg, per te mbijetuar, vazhdove te ndertosh biruca e shtesa burgu edhe pse miku yne i perbashket Petro Tako nuk linte dite pa te thene se kjo ishte nje pune e denueshme moralisht. Amin! Tani, ne liri, te shoh duke levduar nje projekt qe, nga sa te njoh personalisht,- dhe nga sa ke shkruar e vizatuar e folur edhe publikisht (kujto debatin per mosshembjen e Teatrit Popullor apo shkrimet qe ke bere per Pazarin e Vjeter) eshte krejtesisht ne kundershtim me bindjet e tua. 

Cili eshte ai kufi, o i dashur Maksi, pas te cilit nuk mund te themi me Amin per oportunizmin tend! Cili eshte ai kufi pas te cilit frika dhe shtrengimi nuk e justifikojne dot me shitjen e shpirtit? Sa liri duhet te te japin ty, o Maksi, qe te jesh Maksi, qe te mos i kesh frike qikllopet apo qe te mos te te paguajne qikllopet? Apo kjo eshte nje pseudopyetje sepse eshte shtruar qe ne fillim gabim, pasi, ne fakt, nuk ekziston nje thelb i vertete i intelektualit Maksi, dhe i shumeve si Maksi, por vetem shfaqjet mjerane kalimtare te njerucit qe i adoptohet rrethanave qe ia diktojne qikllopet e pushtetit? Lexistence précède lessence. 

Amin!


---nga korrieri..------

----------


## Brari

Ja dhe harabeli i Mafies qe squfurizon ajrin e Tiranes.. si i pergjigjet Tos Lubonjes.. qe megjithse vete eshte nga gerxhet e Fterres se Vlores.. merakoset per Tiranen..

---

QIKLLOPI DHE INTELEKTUALI


Arben Biçoku, Arkitekt

Kisha ditë që e bluaja në mendje idenë e një shkrimi për emocionet pozitive që më ngjalli një konkurs ndërkombëtar arkitekture për një objekt në qendër të Tiranës, konkurs të cilin, duke qenë anëtar i jurisë ndërkombëtare, pata mundësi ta ndjek nga afër. Por në vazhdën e ngjizjes së këtij mendimi, mu desh ta lija mënjanë dhe të merresha me një shkrim tjetër mbi këtë ngjarje i botuar në një të përditshme në datën 21 janar 2005, me autor një Intelektual dhe me titullin Disa mendime mbi qikllopin e Tiranës. Në këtë shkrim autori përpiqet të më citojë me mjaft shtrembërime. Pa dashur ta bëj si një përgjigje thjesht polemike po shkruaj pak më në përgjithësi, duke dashur edhe të saktësohen ato gjëra që Intelektuali i shtrembëron me qëllim ose për injorancë. Urbanistika është një temë mjaft e gjerë dhe për të cilën prej disa kohësh po debatohet mjaft. Sidomos e ndjeshme bëhet kjo temë, kur në prag fushatash elektorale, qendrore apo vendore, morisë së argumentdhënësve i shtohen dhe intelektualët e pavarur ose gjysmë të pavarur.
Realiteti është që Shqipëria përjetoi një moment tranzicioni politik, ekonomik, dhe social. Ky tranzicion sigurisht u shoqërua me fenomene pozitive, por edhe negative. Një nga fenomenet negative që shoqëroi tranzicionin ishte dhe presioni që pësoi fusha e urbanistikës nga jashtëligjshmëria. Personalisht e konsideroj si një faktor objektiv, i ndodhur në një kontekst historik që e kanë njohur dhe mjaft vende të tjerë në tranzicion, por i cili ka pasur protagonistët e vet individualë të cilët janë të shumtë. Sigurisht përgjegjësi më të spikatur kanë këtu ata që kanë qenë vendimmarrës dhe që kanë marrë vendime dukshëm të gabuara, ose që nuk kanë bërë mbrojtjen që duhet të bënin. Pa dashur të përmend shumë po përmend vetëm tre nga rastet konkrete të kritikueshme profesionalisht, ndërtimi i dy kullave 15 -katëshe pranë bulevardit Dëshmorët e Kombit, ndërtimi i kullës që mban emrin Torre Drini, në qendër të Tiranës, dhe zënia e hapësirës publike të Lanës dhe Parkut Rinia nga ndërtime tregtare të jashtëligjshme. Në një situatë kur zhvillimet urbanistike, nën presionin e interesave të zhvilluesve privatë, sollën atë problematikë që një pjesë e kritikojnë, u pa e nevojshme që nuk mund të ecej pa një plan urbanistik që duhet të bartte vërtet kualitete profesionale. 
Kam qenë anëtar i jurisë paraseleksionuese të studiove urbanistike dhe arkitektonike që morën pjesë në projektimin e planit urbanistik të qendrës së Tiranës, dhe për mua ishte i papritur interesi i mjaft studiove të huaja prestigjioze për të marrë pjesë në këto zhvillime. Gjithashtu për mua ishte surprizues fakti që të huajt i vlerësonin zhvillimet urbanistike të qytetit të Tiranës më tepër nga çarrinim ta bënim ne profesionistët shqiptarë këtë gjë. Bërja e planit urbanistik të qendrës së Tiranës nga studioja pariziene ARCHITECTURE STUDIO është një ngjarje mjaft pozitive dhe e përshëndetur jo vetëm nga profesionistët por në përgjithësi nga rrethet kulturore. Dhe besoj se kjo studio nuk është influencuar nga ideologjitë e Enverit që citon Intelektuali ynë. 
Zgjedhja e variantit fitues të qendrës së Tiranës u bë midis tre projekteve, të tre studiove të huaja. Me të drejtë varianti francez fitoi pasi ishte varianti që ekzaltonte identitetin urban të qytetit të Tiranës gjë që e vlerësuan gjithë anëtarët e jurisë ndërkombëtare, por që nuk arrin ta kuptojë Intelektuali që ka konceptin e konservimit frigoriferik në mosndryshim të qytetit. Ky variant ruante më tepër hapësira të gjelbra në qendër duke i rivlerësuar ato. Gjithashtu ky variant tregohej mjaft i kujdesshëm me intensitetet e ndërtimit. Dhe një nga argumentet e këtij varianti ishte dhe krijimi i një siluete vertikale interesante, siluetë kjo e humbur nga zhvillimet e dekadës së fundit. Këtë argument kam përmendur në debatin televiziv të zhvilluar në televizionin Arbëria të datës 17 janar 2005 por që Intelektuali ose nuk e ka dëgjuar me vëmendje (gjë që rezulton ti ndodhë shpesh) ose e shtrembëron me dashje kur e citon (gjë që përsëri e bën shpesh). Pra ndodhemi para faktit të siluetës së humbur në lartësi, gjë që nuk të lejon të krijosh identitetin e një qyteti, aq më pak të një kryeqyteti. Sigurisht që nuk mundemi ti shembim as Kullat në Bulevard dhe as Torre Drinin (nuk besoj se Intelektuali ka këtë ide), dhe nuk mund të shajmë as pushtetarët e tanishëm për këtë se kanë qenë të mëparshmit që kanë dhënë këto leje. Dhe këto nuk janë mendime vetëm të miat por rezultojnë mendime dhe të shumicës së profesionistëve shqiptarë, ose qoftë edhe të huaj (të tillë e kanë vizituar mjaft Tiranën gjatë tre vjetëve të fundit). Pasi nuk mund të konceptohet një qytet si një muze i dhënë njëherë e përgjithmonë dhe i pa ndryshuar në kohë, përkundrazi konceptohet si një organizëm që vazhdimisht zhvillohet. 
Një problem që desha të përmend është se arkitektura dhe urbanistika ndiejnë herë pas here nevojën e sipërmarrjeve që sjellin zhvillime pozitive si në mënyrën e konceptimit po ashtu dhe në teknologji. Të pazëvendësueshme në këtë gjë janë investimet e natyrës publike si biblioteka, teatro, muzeume, komplekse zyrash qendrore apo vendore, shkolla, spitale, parqe, shëtitore. Por në kushtet ekonomike ku ndodhemi nuk e kemi ndjerë këtë udhëheqje të shtetit në cilësinë e arkitekturës së kërkuar. Sipas legjislacionit në fuqi shteti prokuron duke blerë me çmimin më të ulët të mundshëm (pra shpeshherë shërbimin më të keq të mundshëm), paguan vetëm një variant, variantin fitues (kur bëhet fjalë për projekte pra nuk bën dot konkurs), pasi mungon një legjislacion që të krijojë mundësinë e konkursit dhe të paguash më shumë se një variant. Realisht këto janë probleme serioze që shqetësojnë krijuesit në fushën e arkitekturës. Por Intelektualin tonë nuk e kam dëgjuar të flasë ndonjëherë për shqetësime reale, ai di vetëm të asgjësojë pa asnjë argument profesional siç e ka perifrazuar dikush me stilin do marr çiften, do dal për gjah.
Duke dashur të dal tek zhvillimi i fundit, konkursi për një kompleks godinash të ndodhura në qendër të Tiranës, për Intelektualin, i cili zhvillimet i ndjek ose nga televizori ose nga gazetat, dhe asnjëherë nga sallat apo vendet ku ndodhin ngjarjet, po sqaroj se volumet urbanistike të këtij konkursi ishin të përcaktuara nga Masterplani i studios franceze. Investitorët janë privatë, aspak anonimë por të shpallur dhe me përfaqësues të tyre në jurinë që mori vendimin (sipas një formule që pranohet në mbarë botën e qytetëruar), konkretisht janë shoqëritë investuese Edil Al-It, Fati, dhe Veve Group, të cilat janë njëkohësisht edhe pronarë të truallit. Nuk është as faji i studiove, as faji i arkitektëve në qoftë se në këto zhvillime kemi shtetin e munguar si investitor. Fakti që shteti nuk ka aftësi të investojë, dhe këtë gjë vazhdon ta bëjë privati, mund ta dëshpërojë Intelektualin, por në këtë sistem ekonomik që jemi privati nuk bën teori por punon, fiton, dhe paguan taksa për të mbajtur administratën publike. Sigurisht që qëllimi i një firme private është sigurimi i fitimeve ndaj është e natyrshme që shërbimet që ajo jep kryhen me pagesë, pra po të shkosh në kafenenë e saj, në restorant, në kinema, do të paguash. A di ndonjë kafe ose restoran ku shërbehet pa paguar Intelektuali ynë? Roli pozitiv i shtetit në këto zhvillime është që bashkia ka vendosur që këto investime si shumë të rëndësishme për qytetin të zhvillohen me konkurs ndërkombëtar, ku do të ketë tre studio të huaja dhe një studio shqiptare. Kjo gjë krijon premisa për zhvillime më kualitative. 
Duke ardhur tek ngjarja konkrete e konkursit të fundit, mund të them që ishte një ngjarje realisht mjaft pozitive. Detyra e jurisë ndërkombëtare (e përbërë nga mjaft figura të huaja të mirënjohura në skenën europiane të arkitekturës dhe të pakontestueshme për integritetin profesional) ishte që bazuar mbi Masterplanin francez të zgjidhte variantin më të mirë të mundshëm. Arkitekti që kryesoi punën e jurisë Vedran Mimica kur shpalli fituesin deklaroi pak a shumë edhe mënyrën e arsyetimit që u bë nga juria për të zgjedhur variantin fitues. U interpretua simbolika që do të përfaqësonte për qytetin një objekt i tillë (pra roli ikonografik që do të luante për qytetin), kualiteti i zgjidhjes artistike, kualiteti i zgjidhjes funksionale, realizueshmëria (pra ndërtueshmëria në kushtet shqiptare), përputhshmëria me Masterplanin, dhe mbi të gjitha potenciali i objektit për të sjellë një rritje të cilësisë së jetës sociale në Tiranë. Varianti i studios shqiptare nuk rezultoi fitues pikërisht për shkak të mospërputhshmërisë me Masterplanin e qendrës, dhe për shkak të sjelljes vetëm të metrave katrorë të shtuar në dobi të investitorëve, por aspak në dobi të qytetit. Për të zgjedhur midis tre varianteve të tjera nuk ka qenë një punë e lehtë për jurinë, pasi të tre variantet bartin vlera në vetvete. Ajo që mund të them është se pjesëmarrësit shqiptarë në juri anonin më tepër nga varianti i studios holandeze dhe nga varianti i studios spanjolle. Pra ëndrra e arkitektëve shqiptarë ishte që në atë pozicion të kishte një kryevepër të arkitekturës botërore, një pikë referimi për qytetin e Tiranës. Nuk rezultoi i njëjtë dhe mendimi i arkitektëve të huaj të cilët ishin shumë të ndjeshëm për kualitetin funksional, për cilësinë e hapësirave publike jashtë dhe brenda godinës. Rezultantja e mendimit solli fituese studion daneze, gjë që rezultoi pas një diskutimi të thellë dhe të jashtëzakonshëm profesional, që zgjati dyfishin e kohës që ishte parashikuar në dispozicion të jurisë. 
Duhet theksuar se ky konkurs qe fillimi i disa konkurseve të tilla. Një tjetër i ngjashëm do të zhvillohet në datën 5 shkurt. Do të ketë një ekspozim të ideve të disa krijuesve të huaj për lulishtet në qendër të Tiranës në datën 28 janar në Galerinë e Arteve. 
Si përfundim do ti kërkoja Intelektualit që nëse do të shprehet për këto zhvillime ti ndjekë nga sallat. Mua si anëtar i KRRT së Tiranës më rezulton që në të gjitha këto ngjarje Intelektuali ka qenë i ftuar nominalisht megjithëse nuk e ka parë të udhës të vijë. E ftoj në studion time për të shkëmbyer mendime apo për të vazhduar polemikën, dhe për të parë se unë jam një krijues i lirë dhe jo një anëtar i këshillit bashkiak siç më përmend, në vazhdën e tij të informacioneve të gabuara të mbledhura lart e poshtë kafeneve të Tiranës. Nuk do ta kisha për turp të isha anëtar i këshillit bashkiak, pasi në ka gjë më pak të kritikueshme administrative në mendjen e shqiptarëve normalë është pikërisht puna e Bashkisë së Tiranës. 
Tërheqja e fundit e vëmendjes që desha të bëj është se unë vetë personalisht ruaj respekt për arkitektët për të cilët Intelektuali vjell vrer. Maksi Velo në sytë e mi i përket një plejade arkitektësh jokomformistë të cilëve as burgu nuk ia ndryshoi karakterin. Shpesh i kritikuar nga kolegët pikërisht për thënien hapur të mendimit të tij jo komformist, sot për çudi akuzohet si komformist. Artan Shkreli është një nga krijuesit më të talentuar në skenën e arkitekturës shqiptare. Qe meritë e tij personale ringjallja e interesit për ruajtjen dhe mbrojtjen e monumenteve të kulturës si një pasuri e papërsëritshme (dhe jo shkrimet e Intelektualit tonë mik i dikurshëm i Shkrelit). Në mjaft prej zhvillimeve dhe vendimmarrjeve pozitive të kohëve të fundit në fushën e urbanistikës ka qenë dhe kontributi i tij personal. Duke e mbyllur i premtoj Intelektualit që do ti ruaj një kopje të raportit final të jurisë së konkursit ndërkombëtar i cili do të jetë i përpunuar plotësisht për studiot pjesëmarrëse në fund të këtij muaj. Mbase kjo do ti shërbejë që ta ulë sadopak tytën e çiftes së tij, në gjahun e tij (donkishotesk) për qikllopë. 



22/01/2005

----------


## Brari

moderator..po deshe vere titullin e temes se hapur ktu.. 

"tos Lubonja debaton kunder Mafies"..

ok..

Na keni ven korniza Zp-iste dhe ne tituj..

Ne teme tash..

ogiçat e edvinit ne beteje..

Shekulli
--

QIKLLOPIA E INJORANCËS DHE E LIGËSISË


Maks Velo

Në editorialin e gazetës Korrieri të datës 21 janar shkruar nga F.Lubonja ka një sërë shpifjesh, insinuatash, pasaktësish, shtrembërimesh dhe gënjeshtrash në adresën time të cilave po iu përgjigjem.
Borxhi ndaj historisë është shumë më vështirë për tu shlyer, se sa borxhi i jashtëm valutor ndaj Bankës Botërore apo huadhënësve të tjerë. Se borxhi historik nuk dërgon kasnecë apo delegacione, nuk apelon në gjyqin e borxhlinjve; ai të bën gjëmën papritur. Gjëma e borxhit të pashlyer ndaj historisë ishte 1997-a.
Gjatë shek.XX patëm katër evenimentet më të mëdha mbas 500 vitesh pushtimi të Perandorisë Islamike Otomane. Këto ishin: 1912, 1944, 1990 dhe 1997. Nga këto, bota europiane dhe më gjerë, njeh vetëm 1997-ën. Se ajo ish e jona, e tëra e jona; të tjerat nuk i bëmë ne, as pavarësinë (Perandoria u shkërmoq), as çlirimin (Gjermaninë e mundën Fuqitë e Mëdha) as shembjen e komunizmit (e bëri Amerika dhe Vatikani).
Kurse 97-tën e bëmë vetë.
Pa zgjidhur 97-ën, po ecim në qorrsokak (fjalë e bukur nga ato abstraktet që më pëlqejnë: si mund të jetë një sokak qorr, pa sy?...po ja që mund të jetë...). Nuk duam ta zgjidhim se kemi frikë, se dalin përgjegjësitë, se del edhe borxhi historik i papaguardhe prandaj gjithmonë pranojmë më mirë të vetëmashtrohemi.
Sikurse po vetëmashtrohemi.
Urbanistika dhe ndërtimi është materializimi i gjithë vlerave dhe antivlerave të një populli; i tërë shndërrimeve, ekseseve, arritjeve dhe mosarritjeve, aftësive dhe veseve. Po të dish të lexosh formimin urban, sheh të pasqyruar sistemet shoqërore që kanë kaluar, kulturat okupuese dhe autoktone, luftërat e brendshme dhe të jashtme, izolimet, hapjet, çmenduritë e diktatorëve dhe mençurinë e politikanëve të mirë që kanë sunduar. Mendoja se me ardhjen e demokracisë do të merrnim drejtimin e duhur, por nuk pat qenë e thënë. Ekspansioni, rrëmbimi i hapësirës urbane (private apo shtetërore) ishte shprehja e dhunës dhe presionit që ushtruan dhe vazhdojnë akoma të ushtrojnë fiset dhe klanet.
Demokracia nuk është lëvizja e lirë. Demokracia është lëvizja e lirë duke respektuar rreptësisht ligjet.
Kaosi i krijuar me koshiencë na kushtoi shumë shtrenjtë. Dhe u krijua një borxh tjetër plus, ndaj historisë (se nuk na mjaftonin ato që kishim).
Çuditërisht, jemi shumë të aftë për të shkatërruar veten. Kjo është teoria e Haxhi Qamilit. Teoria politike më e aplikueshme në Shqipëri është ajo e vetëshkatërrimit (pastaj jemi edhe burracakë, se akuzojmë të tjerët që na e kanë fajin). Pushtimi i hapësirës, megjithëse ndodhi në fund të dymijëvjeçarit ishte ekzakt si ai i hordhive osmane pesëqind vjet më parë.
Kur dal në kodrat dhe shoh atë unazë gjigante të ndërtimeve pa leje që ka rrethuar Tiranën, më duket si një fushim me çadra i ngritur nga Sulltani, për të marrë qytetin. Në fakt ky rrethim e kish një Sulltan. Ushtria bëri dhe një kurban. Ka edhe repartet e gurhedhësve. Ushtria pushtuese priste një ferman: LEGALIZIMIN.
Pushtimi donte edhe një ferman tjetër: PASURIMIN. Fermani erdhi ishin: PIRAMIDAT.
Lubonja thotë se: « duke e ndjerë veten në rolin e atyre avokatëve të viktimave », pra edhe sipas tij « oponencën edhe formale » e bënin avokatët. Pra profesionistët. Që të bësh oponencë ndaj një mendimi, vendimi, projekti apo vepre, duhet të jesh specialist i asaj fushe, dhe bile specialist i kualifikuar. Lubonja nuk është as urbanist dhe as arkitekt. Madje me sa di unë, nuk ka diplomë të asnjë fakulteti. Prej këtu, merret me mend çfarë oponence mund të bëjë. Kjo është fillesa e mbrapshtë prej ku rrjedhin gjoja gjithë ato argumente dhe arsyetime herë infantile dhe herë idiote, herë fantazmagorike dhe herë qesharake, që të bëjnë të ndihesh keq, dhe të bëjnë të mendosh a ia vlen të merresh me këtë njeri. Por e kam të domosdoshme.
Po të shkruajnë urbanistë apo arkitektë, ka kuptim (vazhdimisht e kam ngritur nevojën e kritikës profesioniste në arkitekturë, dhe prandaj kam shkruar vetë aq shumë). Lubonjës nuk i ka mbetur gjë tjetër, veçse tiu rekomandojë kompanive të huaja të naftës që po bëjnë shpime në det a në tokë, se ku të shpojnë; apo ekipeve të operacioneve by-pass si të përmirësojnë teknikat operatore.
Më kujtoi dy të lajthitur, aty nga viti 75, një dentist praktikant tiranas dhe një infermier shkodran, që vunë një seri fletërrufesh (aty ku do të ngrihet QIKLLOPI), kundër Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë se nuk pranonte që ata kishin bërë shpikjen më të madhe të shekullit, ilaçin që shëronte kancerin. Më në fund, Ministria u detyrua të dërgojë një ekip me Dr.Bozgon në krye: ata gjetën në një fshat të Shkodrës ku bëheshin mrekullitë, një dollap me ca llambushka dhe një frigorifer me mëlçi viçidhe i dënuan si politikë, e i nisën njërin në Ballsh dhe tjetrin në Spaç. Mos u çudisni, dhe mos u habisni! Edhe të tillë politikë kishim në kampet tona.
Lubonja operon me gjëra të marra hua, të lexuara apo të dëgjuara, por kur e kalon masën, bëhet qesharak. Përderisa në problemet urbanistike, si gazetar, transmetonte shqetësimet e opinionit publik si kaosi urban, nevojën për ambiente dhe hapësira publike, si dhe korrupsionin, ishte në rregull dhe mund ta dëgjoje, por kur futet në probleme profesionale, diskrediton veten. Ai, në këtë mënyrë, profanon seriozitetin e problemit dhe e ul në nivelin më banal. A e llogarit ky njeri se çfarë mund të mendonin projektuesit dhe anëtarët e huaj të jurisë, nëse Bashkia do ta përkthente artikullin e tij dhe do ua shpërndante, dhe ata do e lexonin këtë material?
Ai bën gafat e një gjimnazisti kur krahason Qendrën Historike të Varshavës dhe atë të Tiranës së Vjetër.
Vërtet në kohën e Zogut: Kursali, Hotel Internacionali, Parlamenti, Xhamia, Sahati, Pazari i vjetër, Kisha Ortodokse, Bashkia e vjetër, Banjat, qëndronin bukur e në harmoni; por ishte koha e Zogut e vendi sa kishte dalë nga Sulltanati 500-vjeçar. Sikur sot tërë këto objekte të ishin ruajtur dhe të mos ishin ndërtuar as Pallati i Kulturës, as Hotel Tirana, as Muzeu Historik; duhej patjetër të bëhej një operacion gjigant urbanistik. Kaq e vërtetë, sa edhe Bosio dhe grupi i arkitektëve dhe urbanistëve italianë, në projektin dhe maketin e qendrës të vitit 1942, kur të gjitha këto ekzistonin dhe mund ti mbanin, i heqin dhe ruajnë vetëm: Xhaminë e Sahatin, Kishën, kurse Parlamentin (Teatri i Kukullave) e fusin mbrapa një L-je. Dhe krijon një shesh të ri me godina 5-katëshe. Pra edhe Bosio prish tërë Pazarin e vjetër, Bashkinë, Kursalin etj. Urbanistika është si një skakierë shahu, çdo lëvizje sjell një seri kombinimesh.
Pazarin e vjetër e kam vizatuar në çdo cep dhe e kam botuar pjesërisht, ishte i bukur për një Tiranë fshat, siç edhe u krijua, por sot nuk mund të ruhej. Pazari i Korçës është tjetër gjë, ai duhet të ruhet, po korçarët zihen me grushta jo për të restauruar Pazarin, por kush do të vihet kryetar i PD-së në një degë.
A i duhen godinat e larta Tiranës? Përse ndërton njeriu në lartësi? Mirë sot, se është shtesa e popullsisë në rruzullin tokësor, por në kohën e Aleksandrit pse? Përse në Babiloni u ngrit grataçieli i parë? Me sa duket, lartësia është sfida drejt qiellit. Lartësia është sfida e vazhdueshme e njeriut: konceptuale, teknike dhe utilitare. Dhe si primat respekti, madhështie e force. 
Më 11 Shtator 2001, Al Qaeda goditi pikërisht këtë: lartësinë, që ishte krenaria e njeriut modern. Atë që ajo botë nuk e arrinte dot vetë. Prapambetja goditi përparimin në lartësi. Edhe ne, Al Qaeda na goditi, duke ndërtuar dy kullat karshi Kryeministrisë. Nuk jam dakord me ark.A.Biçokun, se meqënëse këto tre kulla (është edhe një mbrapa ngjitur me Bankën Islamike) u ngritën, të mos prishen. Ato janë një bombë me sahat për gjithë bulevardin.
Në artikullin e tij Lubonja gënjen. Projektin e gjendjes së tanishme të Shën Prokopit e bëri Instituti i Projektimeve me autor Misto Melen. Kurse kisha katolike në Rrugën e Kavajës shpëtoi, duke e maskuar brenda me një tavan të lehtë e jashtë me një dekor me panele. Për këtë jam krenar. E dija se kush ndërhyn për të prishur dhe profanuar vendet e shenjta ose qorrohet ngadalë, ose fëmijët i marrosen duke kujtuar se janë gjeni. Ka shumë shembuj në lashtësi dhe në kohët moderne.
Në Spaç nuk kam bërë biruca, kam ndërtuar: komandën, infermierinë, depon e ushqimeve dhe urën e vogël që lidhte dy kampet.
Edi Rama të dha një titull: Urbanist Popullor, por ti e refuzove. Mendoj se bëre gabim, Urbanist Honoris Kauza nuk e merr dot se nuk iu jepet njerëzve pa diplomë.
Shih ndonjë Universitet Popullor i tipit LEONORË, se mos marrësh ndonjë titull honorifik, aty mund ta marrësh edhe në urbanistikë, edhe në filozofi, edhe në sociologji, po deshe edhe në Gjeologji.
Dhe mos boto të tilla marrëzira në EDITORIALIN e gazetës së njohur Korrieri.
Dhe porosia e fundit si shok burgu që të kam pasur: kontrollo çiften, para se të dalësh për gjah, se me sa duket sustën e siguresës e ke të konsumuar; mos të të plasë ndonjë ditë në dorë! 



26/01/2005
KATEGORIA: Analiza

shekulli

... 
ogiçi tjeter me lekur dashi ne beteje..

...
Tirana  Sankt EdisBurg apo Ramagrad


Ilir Dashi

Në kohë të ndryshme kam lexuar me kënaqësi opinione të Francesca de Campo, Evi Vlahu, Enrico Arosio etj. për zhvillimin apo e thënë më saktë rilindjen e Tiranës. Nuk është e habitshme pasi çdokush ndjen dhe sheh ndryshimin. Pa e ekzagjeruar, shpesh më ndodh që në zona të caktuara të qytetit më duket sikur po zbatohet një miniplan Marshall i pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, por që në Shqipëri do të ishte më e drejtë të emërohej mini Plani Marshall Post 97 (me forcat tona). Eshtë e kuptueshme që gjithë këto zhvillime e ndryshime kanë një njeri me një staf të caktuar që i menaxhon dhe drejton. Ky është pikërisht Edi Rama, vlerat reale të të cilit do të pasqyrohen më vonë nga historianët tanë. Në qoftë se rreth 300 vjet më parë, Pjetri I e krijoi nga fillimi qytetin e mrekullueshëm të Sankt Petersburgut (ish -kryeqyteti i Rusisë), Edi po rilind edhe një herë qytetin e tij të lindjes Tiranën. Po kontribuon në themelin e infrastrukturës së munguar prej shekujsh. Falë këtyre ndryshimeve qytetarët e Tiranës kanë filluar ta ndiejnë veten më krenarë e patriotë për vlerat e tyre dhe vendit që përfaqësojnë. Në ditët e sotme në Tiranë, nuk të habit më fakti se në një zonë të rikonstruktuar, të dëgjosh shprehjen E bëri Edi. E qartë, që një ditë dikush do të vinte dorë. E qartë që një ditë qyteti do të fillonte të ndryshonte, e qartë që babilonia e kioskave dhe katrahura urbanistike nuk do të mund të zgjasnin pafundësisht. Vetëm se nuk ishte asnjëherë e qartë që të gjitha këto ndryshime do të ndodhnin kaq shpejt dhe vrullshëm. Në historinë e lashtë evropiane, e sidomos atë të pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, janë të paktë njerëzit që kanë krijuar histori në rilindjen e qytetit të tyre. Në themelimin e tyre, ata janë të shumtë. I gjejmë në Angli, Francë, Itali apo Rusi. Ne Rusi për disa arsye (kryesisht politikë) disa qytete u riemëruan në kohën e komunizmit dhe Sankt Petersburgu u riemërua Leningrad, Vollgogradi në Stalingrad e kështu me radhe disa të tjerë. Por në Shqipëri është një realitet tjëtër. 



26/01/2005
shekulli..



oj qindfishon tjetri squfur bloz pluhur helmet..i thone   hero..

----------


## Brari

Ikorrieri


---


ntelektualet dhe pushteti  

E Enjte, 27 Janar 2005 

Nga Fatos Lubonja 

Duke komentuar shkrimin tim mbi polifemin e Tiranes, vecanerisht ate pjesen ku them, duke ironizuar kondicionin e kategorise sime, se, teksa shkruaj, ndjehem si ata avokatet e kohes se komunizmit qe deri andej nga mesi i viteve '60-te lejoheshin te benin sikur benin profesionin, formalisht, pasi tashme vendimi per denimin e viktimes ishte marre, nje i njohur me tha: ti je me keq akoma se ata avokatet. - Pse, si jam, sipas teje, - e pyeta. - Ti - me tha - je si ata kundershtaret e denimit me vdekje ne Amerike, qe manifestojne ne kangjellat e jashtme te vendit te ekzekutimit me nga nje pankarte ne dore, nderkohe qe i denuari atje brenda eshte duke u ekzekutuar. Qendren historike tanime e ka marre lumi, kurse ti tund pankarten te Xhamija dhe Sahati. 

Ne fillim me erdhi per te nenqeshur me krahasimin, qe m'u duk me i goditur se ai i imi me avokatin, sepse e tregonte edhe me fort pafuqine intelektuale per te ndryshuar nje vendim pushtetar. Por, pastaj, duke menduar me gjate, arrita ne perfundimin se ai nuk kishte te drejte, se kishte nje dallim te madh midis avokateve te kohes se Hoxhes qe dilnin formalisht ne gjyq te benin profesionin dhe atyre qe dalin e protestojne sot ne Amerike kunder denimit me vdekje, nderkohe qe i denuari po shkrumohet nen tensionin e larte te karrikes elektrike. 

Ka disa dallime thelbesore, sipas meje, ne kondicionin e ketyre dy paleve. Por, pike se pari, per ta zhvilluar krahasimin, le le te ve ne dukje se me figuren "avokatet e kohes se Hoxhes" do te kem parasysh ne kete shkrim kategorine e tere atyre profesionisteve qe jetuan per buken e gojes ne regjimin e Hoxhes pavaresisht se nuk e donin ate dhe pavaresisht se bindjet e tyre ishin krejt te kunderta nga ato cka benin. Ata te pafuqishem ndaj pushtetit qe varionin qe nga te heshturit qe te thoshin privatisht: nuk ke ci ben, keshtu jane keto pune, do te hame edhe ne nje cope buke, kemi edhe ne kalamaj per te ushqyer, - e me kete pandehnin se i largoheshin pergjegjesise per ate qe i ndodhte vendit - e deri tek ata qe detyroheshin edhe t'i kendonin publikisht mesimeve te partise dhe te udheheqesit te lavdishem. Kam parasysh pra me shume nje kondicion intelektual qe pandehem se e kapercyem me 1991, por qe e pame dhe po e shohim te rikthehet ne forma te tjera "ikjeje nga liria" ne kohen postkomuniste. Pas artikullit "Disa mendime mbi qikllopin e Tiranes" kane qene tronditese per mua disa telefonata te nje numri arkitektesh dhe intelektualesh qe, duke me mbeshtetur idete e artikullit, me kane thene: nese do materiale eja te t'i japim, e qe, kur u jam pergjegjur: nuk kam nevoje per informacionet tuaja, por per zerin tuaj publik, me jane pergjegjur pak a shume me frazen: ti dashke t'i heqim vetes buken e gojes. 

* * * 

E pra, per te ardhur tek dallimi midis "avokateve te kohes se Hoxhes" te sotem dhe manifestuesve kunder denimit me vdekje do te thoja se ka disa dallime thelbesore midis tyre, qe kane te bejne se paku me tre gjera qe percaktojne edhe kondicionin e individit ne nje shoqeri: se pari me raportin e tyre me pushtetin; se dyti me raportin e tyre me te ardhmen dhe se treti me raportet te tyre sociale. 

Dua te them se manifestuesit kunder denimit me vdekje, qe shkojne te protestojne perpara kangjellave te pushtetit ne SHBA, edhepse e dine se nuk mund ta ndalojne aktin qe po kryen pushteti, se pari nuk jane te nenshtruar ndaj pushtetit, se dyti kane shpresen dhe besimin se lufta e tyre nuk do te shkoje kot sepse, nese nuk shpetojne dot nje te denuar me vdekje sot do te shpetojne shume te tjere ne te ardhmen, pra nese nuk fitojne te tashmen do te fitojne te ardhmen dhe pikerisht ky mosnenshtrim, ky besim dhe kjo shprese u jep force te ndersjellte per tu bashkuar e per tu ndjere me te forte nepermjet krijimit te dimensionit te tyre social. 

Kurse shumica e profesionisteve qe figurativisht i quajta "avokatet e kohes se Hoxhes" kane: se pari, nje raport nenshtrimi ne mos bashkepunimi me pushtetin e mafjes qe sundon vendin; se dyti, bash ky nenshtrim i ben te kene mungese besimi dhe shprese ndaj te ardhmes, e, se treti, shprishja morale e shkaktuar nga nenshtrimi dhe mungesa e shpreses i ben tu mungoje edhe dimensioni i trete, ai social, i bashkimit me njeri tjetrin ne emer te nje ideali te perbashket. Edhepse nje pjese mund te duken se jashtmi se e bejne punen e tyre te avokatise, ne thelb me kujtojne shkrimin e nje miku tim ish i burgosur, i cili, duke perifrazuar Platonin, i paraqet ata duke lene kete testament: "Falenderoj Zotin qe me beri barbar dhe jo grek, qe me beri skllav dhe jo te lire dhe qe jetova ne shekullin e Kokedhimes." (N. Borici: Helmimi i Sokratit dhe te gjallet ne Tirane.) 

Pra ajo cka dramatiksht mungon tek shumica e profesionisteve shqiptare jane dimensioni i mosnenshtrimit, i besimit ne bindjet se e ardhmja i perket atyre si dhe i aftesise per tu bere bashke ne emer te ketyre bindjeve. Edhe ne rastet kur nuk mungon dimensioni i mosnenshtrimit mungojne dukshem dy dimensionet e tjera, vecanerisht kur ke parasysh se sa investohet nga pushteti per shkaterrimin e ketyre dy dimensioneve nepermjet korruptimit te intelektualeve, qe nga blerja e heshtjes se tyre e deri duke arritur te behen te japin "porosira" (lexo kercenime mafjoze) sic ishte ajo qe me jepej nepermjet nje pseudoarkitekti ne gazeten Shekulli te djeshme: "porosia e fundit...: kontrollo ciften para se te dalesh per gjah, se, mesa duket, susten e sigureses e ke te konsumuar; mos te te plase ndonje dite ne dore!". Sepse, tek e fundit, ky kondicion i shumices se intelektualeve te sotem ne raport me pushtetin nuk eshte nje ceshtje individesh, me heroike apo me frikacake, me te felliqte apo me pak te felliqte, por nje fenomen politik dhe social ashtu si mafja. 

* * * 

Ne kontekstin e ketij fenomeni qe kushtezon gjendjen e shumices se profesionisteve shqiptare (nuk eshte lapsus qe here i quaj profesioniste e here guxoj t'i quaj intelektuale), raportin e tyre me pushtetin e parase se piset dhe politikes se piset nuk mund te mos na terheqin vemendjen levizjet e fundit te afrimit te nje grupi intelektualesh ne krah te PD, cka e ka rihapur edhe nje here ceshtjen e raportit te intelektualeve me pushtetin me gjithe problematiken qe ajo ngerthen sa ne rrafshin teorik aq edhe ne rrafshin e pervojave te deritanishme. 

Me se pari, nxitoj te them se duke pasur parasysh vrasjen dramatike qe i ka bere shpreses ky pushtet eshte per tu inkurajuar cdo levizje e re qe leshon mesazhin e nevojes per ringjallje te shpreses, nepermjet prurjes ne politike te me shume moraliteti, profesionalizmi, frymezimi dhe energjie intelektuale. Por, pikerisht ne kuadrin e inkurajimit te ketij afrimi dhe bashkepunimi ne te mire te ndryshimit, mendoj se eshte me vend te vihen ne dukje disa probleme qe lidhen me angazhimin e intelektualeve ne krah te partive e pushtetit politik qe, po qe se do te kiheshin parasysh, them se do ta benin me te efektshem kete bashkepunim. 

* * * 

Sipas meje problemi kryesor qe ka vendi yne nuk lidhet ashtu dhe aq me mungesen e ideve apo me mosnjohjen e problemeve, madje as edhe me mungesen e njohjes se rrugeve per zgjidhjen e tyre, tek e fundit, pra, me mungesen e profesionalizmit. Problemi kryesor qe ka vendi yne persa i perket raportit te intelektualeve me pushtetin eshte etik, ai ka te beje me raportin e mbrapshte midis moralit dhe pushtetit, midis moralit dhe biznesit, midis moralit dhe profesionalizmit. Ky raport i mbrapshte ka bere qe etika, e per pasoje te drejtat e dinjiteti njerezor, te mbeten te burgosur dhe te neperkembur ne kurthin e nje regjimi qe mbahet me kembe pikerisht ne saje te korruptimin moral dhe material te njerezve duke tjetersuar, kesisoj, edhe cdo lloj profesionalizmi, demokracie dhe zhvillimi. Them se kjo gje eshte e njohur per te gjithe dhe nuk mungon, po ashtu, njohja teorike e rrugeve per ta cliruar moralin dhe dinjitetin jo vetem te intelektualve, por edhe te tere njerezve ne vend, nga burgu ku e kane futur. Ide te tilla si nevoja e eliminimit te konfliktit te interesve, e venies ne pune te prokurorise e te drejtesise e te hallkave shteterore qe te cojne tek ato, transparenca, ndryshimi i shume ligjeve etj., etj., qe jane te lidhura direkt me ndryshimin qe kerkojme, njihen mire nga te gjithe. Prandaj pyetja qe shtrohet eshte: cfare mund te sjelle me shume angazhimi ne politike i intelektualeve te rinj, me te afte e me te pergatitur, per kete ndryshim? Kjo pyetje behet edhe me e mprehte kur kemi parasysh se nuk mungojne ne institucione te ndryshme tonat njerez te afte te shoqerise civile apo qe kane studiuar jashte qe jane po ashtu edhe te rinj, me nje apo disa gjuhe te huaja, te cilet, per fat te keq, i kemi pare, ke me heret e ke me vone, ne kondicionin e "avokateve te kohes se Hoxhes", ate te te heshturit apo te te nenshtruarit, ne mos, me keq akoma, te te korruptuarit. 

Prandaj nuk mund te mos te te linde dyshimi: mos valle edhe kete afrim te intelektualeve drejt nje force politike duhet ta shohim si perseritje te modelit te vjeter: ate te inteletkualit qe, duke u ndjere i pafuqishem, i pambrojtur madje edhe i kercenuar ekonomikisht, apo i tunduar nga pushteti dhe paraja, kerkon ta zgjidhe gjendjen e tij duke u futur ne ombrellen e pushtetit politik. Sepse, fatkeqesisht, pervoja ka treguar se nje pjese e mire tek ne aftesine profesionale nuk e shohin si nje investim te madh, ate me te shenjtin, te pashitshmin, por si nje mundesi per te rritur cmimin e shitjes se vetes ne kembim te pushtetit dhe parase. Shembulli i arkitekteve qe kane shkaterruar dhe po shkaterrojne Tiranen pa u vene emrin e autoresise, dmth. te krenarise profesionale, shumices se shemtirave qe kane projektuar e po projektojne, ashtu si ai i atyre kolegeve te tyre qe, perseri ne emer te pushtetit dhe parase, kane projektuar e po projektojne te shkaterrojne bregdetin, e pyje, e lumenj, e monumente kulture, duke preferuar te mbeten anonime si profesioniste, e, nga ana tjeter, duke na thene ne te tjereve ju nuk keni te drejte te flisni se nuk jeni te profesionit, eshte vetem nje pjese e ketij mjerimi te madh intelektual. 

Kunderpergjigja me e mencur ndaj kesaj pyetjeje eshte ajo sipas se ciles pushteti te jep edhe mundesi per te ndryshuar realitetin prandaj dhe angazhimi i ketyre intelektualeve eshte i nevojshem po qe se ata do te luftojne sinqerisht per ato qe premtojne. 

E perseris edhe nje here se, duke pare gjendjen e pashprese, nuk mund te kem zemer t'i kundervihem atyre intelektualeve qe i jane afruar forcave politike kur me japin kete argument. Por perseri duke iu referuar pervojes se te kaluares dhe po ashtu filozofise time, (sartriane), mbi angazhimin intelektual, sipas se ciles intelektuali i angazhuar ndryshon nga militanti partiak ne ate se ai ruan qendrimin kritik ndaj pushtetit, ruan te drejten per te zbritur nga anija kur e sheh se ajo po iken ne rruge te shtrember, e po ashtu se eshte e veshtire ne mos e pamundur te punosh njeheresh per pushtetin e se tashmes dhe idealet e se ardhmen, po i rikthehem edhe nje here problematikes qe gjej tek kjo levizje dhe ne pergjithesi tek raporti i intelektualve tane me pushtetin. 

Kur flitet per raportin e moralit me profesionalizmin nuk mund te mohoet se njerez me te ditur mund te sjellin me shume pergjegjshmeri sesa njerez te paafte qe jo rralle i futen aventures se abuzimit jo vetem per shkak mungese moraliteti, por edhe per shkak injorance dhe moslargpamesie. Psh., nje arkitekt apo urbanist qe e njeh shume mire kete art e ka shume me te veshtire ta shkele ate sesa nje qe kujton se mjafton te kesh nje shesh ndertimi dhe para per te projektuar. E, ne kete kontekst, eshte pozitive thirrja e njerezve te afte, me dinjiteti profesional, ne politike. Por, megjithate, sipas meje, ne kete vend mbetet prioritar problemi i neperkembes se kualifikimit, te inteligjences dhe te dinjitetit profesional nga arroganca dhe babezia e pushtetetarit - qofte ky pushtetari jashte intelektualit apo brenda vete ketij. Prandaj, e perseris, problemi kryesor i yni eshte ai i mungeses se moralitetit me shume sesa problemi i mungesese se profesionalitetit. Edhe vete thirrja e njerezve te rinj nga PD-ja me shume sesa ceshtje profesionalizmi, sikurse u reklamua, me duket se eshte ceshtje e paraqitjes se figurave te pakonsumuara moralisht. Dhe s'ka asgje te keqe gjer ketu, por prap nuk mund te mos mendoj se pak gje mund te sjelle me shume duke u angazhuar direkt ne politike nje intelektual i zoti, nese politikanet qe e therresin sot ate te militoje ne parti, apo te jete prezent ne mbledhjet e tyre, do te respektonin gjate aktivitetit te tyre ekzekutiv, fushe ne te cilen ndoshta mund te kene edhe me shume talent, idete e intelektualit te botuara apo te kerkuara si keshille. Prandaj nuk mund te mos ngresh pikepyetjen paralajmeruese se mos kerkojne te na paraqisin figura te reja intelektuale per te lyer kemben me miell me ta, e per te na e hedhur edhe nje here. 

Gjithe ne kete kontekst, pa iu kundervene afrimit te intelektualeve prane disa figurave qe ne te kaluaren nuk kane treguar se i respektojne ata, dua, megjithate, te theksoj se me etike profesionale, duhet te kemi parasysh edhe forcen morale per t'i mbrojtur bindjet dhe idete tona, kur te vije puna per tu ndeshur me presionet qe mund te vijne sa nga autoritarizmat e personave ne krye te institucioneve tona te ngritura sipas nje jerarkie tmerresisht piramidale, aq edhe nga sistemi i pushtetit te korrupsionit - apo edhe nga pushtetari apo skllavi brenda vetes sone. Me konkretisht, duke iu referuar PD, psh., ceshtja shtrohet: sa kurajo qytetare do te kene intelektualet e thirrur per t'i thene "nuk mendoj keshtu si ti" Sali Berishes kur te mos jene dakort me ndonje ide te tij? Dhe, me thelle akoma, sa korajo do te kene t'i thone jo pushtatarit brenda vetes e te heqin dore nga pushteti kur e shohin se ky nuk mund te mbahet vecse duke tradhetuar bindjet e tyre? Pervoja ka treguar se ky nuk eshte vetem problem i Sali Berishes, i cili nuk di se sa e ka parasysh faktin qe, nese i rendon per keq e kaluara, nje nga peshat me te renda eshte pikerisht ajo pjese e se kaluares se tij qe e tregoi te paafte per te bashkjetuar e punuar si i barabarte me intelektualet e shumte qe e mbeshteten ne krye te heres PD-ne e po ashtu per t'i thene "ndal!" pushtatarit brenda vetes. Sic kam shkruar edhe here tjeter ky eshte problem i thuajse cdo institucioni, pasi eshte fenomen kulturor. Sot rezulton se ka mjaft te rinj qe kane mbaruar jashte shtetit e punojne ne institucionet tona te pushtetit qendror apo lokal, por qe, megjithate, nuk kane as kurajon minimale per t'iu kundervene shefit kur mendojne se ky nuk ka te drejte. Aq me pak i kam pare keta "te rinj" ne gjendje per t'iu kundervene atij qe duam te ndryshojme: pushtetit te parase, te korrupsionit. Dhe ndoshta edhe me pak per t'iu kundervene pushtetarit apo skllavit brenda vetes. 

Mendoj se keto ceshtje etike jane per tu pasur fort parasysh nese vertet kerkojme te ndryshojne dicka ne kete vend. Tek e fundit historia e marredhenieve te profesionisteve tane me pushtetin ka qene histori e kthimit te tyre ne sherbetore te nenshtruar, ne persoses te artit te skllavit: genjeshtres; dhe ajo cka duhet te ndryshojme eshte pikerisht kjo histori. Ne thelbin e vet kjo eshte lufta per te mundur ate qe Michel Foucault e quan "armiku madhor", "kundershtari strategjik": fashizmi "jo vetem ai historik i Hitlerit dhe Musolinit [...], por edhe fashizmi qe eshte tek te gjithe ne, qe s'i shqitet mendjes dhe sjelljeve tona te perditeshme. Fashizmi qe na ben ta duam pushtetin, qe na ben qe edhe vete ne te gjakojme per ate qe na dominon dhe na shfrytezon." (Michel Foucault, Parathenie e librit te Gilles Deleuse dhe Felix Guatari "Anti Edipi: kapitalizem dhe skicofreni").

----------


## Brari

Tema:

---

KOMENTI

Rreziqet si gazetar dhe si "urbanist" nën hijen e
"Ciklopit" të Tiranës

Mero Baze

Në historinë e këtyre 15 viteve të shtypit pluralist
shqiptar, për gazetarët, rreziqet nuk kanë qenë
gjithnjë të njëjta. Në vitin 1991, më 1993, më 1996,
më 1997, më 2000 dhe më 2005, ato kanë ndryshuar në
varësi të dominimit të së keqes në shoqëri dhe të
përkushtimit të gazetarëve për ta kryer misionin e
tyre. Në fillim ata kanë pasë rreziqe nga kasta e
vjetër komuniste, pastaj nga administrata e re e
pushtetit, për shkak të kritikave për korrupsion, më
pas nga mafia e piramidave, më 1997 nga bandat e
rrugës, më 2000 nga blerja e shtypit e kështu me
radhë. Së paku këto dy vitet e fundit tregu shqiptar
dominohet nga ajo që quhet mafia e ndërtimeve. Ajo
është sunduesja kryesore në vend, pasi ka shtrirë
rrënjët e saj në shtyp, politikë dhe, në të gjitha
rastet, në pushtet. Duke qenë kjo e keqja aktuale e
vendit, edhe rreziku aktual për shtypin dhe gazetarët
kurajozë, vjen prej saj. Testi real për të kuptuar sa
i lirë është një gazetar sot të shkruajë, është të
provojë të prekë mafian e ndërtimeve. Një fjalë tha
Kreshnik Spahiu në Kongresin amerikan dhe u bënë
fletërrufe për të në disa televizione ndërtuesish. Kjo
mafie po mbetet e paprekur në Shqipëri jo vetëm nga
fakti se ajo ka pushtuar shtypin ku 80 për qind e
gazetave dhe televizioneve janë njëkohësisht dhe
ndërtues, por mbi të gjitha nga fakti se pika lidhëse
e kësaj mafie mes shtypit dhe politikës, është një
figurë "popullore" në vend që quhet Edi Rama. Duke
qenë nyja gordiane që lidh shtypin e ndërtuesve me
pushtetin politik, ky njeri është bërë, jo vetëm
pronar real i Tiranës, por mbikëqyrës i debatit publik
mbi Tiranën dhe fatin e saj.
Para disa kohësh u shua papritur një arkitekt i njohur
i Tiranës, njeri i afërt i Edi Ramës, por me shumë
integritet profesional. Ai vdiq papritur në një
tavolinë duke nxjerrë shkumë nga goja, ndërsa
simptomat e sëmundjes për të cilën u tha se vdiq, nuk
përputhen shumë me shenjat. Në të gjitha rastet,
shtypi i kronikës së zezë shqiptare, që merret edhe me
puçrat që ka pasur në kofshë Manush Myftiu, apo me
ushqimet që hante Petrit Dumja, do ta kishte të bërë
të madhe vdekjen e dyshimtë të tij. Asnjë fjalë nuk u
shkrua. As unë në gazetë nuk shkrova, se nuk doja të
lëndoja të afërmit e tij me paranoja ndoshta të kota.
Por fakti që shtypi i ndërtuesve tanë që merret vetëm
me kronika të zeza e neglizhoi vdekjen e tij, më bën
të dyshoj për kontrollin që ka pasur mbi këtë lajm,
derisa u kurorëzua me një vajtim shembullor
publicistik të Edi Ramës në gazetën 'Shekulli'. Ky
kontroll i frikshëm mbi jetën e Tiranës nga kjo mafie
dhe dirigjimi i kësaj jete nga një njeri i vetëm që
quhet Edi Rama, po rishfaqet sërish nga debati i nisur
prej publicistit Lubonja për atë që është pagëzuar si
"Ciklopi" i Tiranës. Guximi i Lubonjës për të hapur
një debat rreth arbitraritetit dhe diktimit të mafias
së ndërtimeve mbi jetën e kryeqytetit dhe të ardhmen e
tij, është jo vetëm njerëzor, por shumë misionar dhe
profesional nga ana gazetareske. Dhe në një debat të
tillë pro ose kundër Lubonjës, duhet të përfshihen ata
publicistë dhe gazetarë, që kanë dhënë prova se nuk
janë konformistë me këtë ndërthurje të pushtetit,
shtypit dhe mafias së ndërtimeve. Në vend të
përgjigjes për shqetësimin e tij si publicist,
adresohen një sërë fyerjesh dhe kërcënimesh fizike
deri për jetën, siç ishte ajo e ish shokut të tij të
burgut Maks Velo. Unë e mirëkuptoj replikën e Velos
deri në atë masë sa Lubonja mund të ketë prekur
qytetarin Maks Velo, por replika e tij dhe së fundi
kërcënimet me çifte, ishin të gjitha në funksion të
mbrojtjes së "Ciklopit" të Tiranës që kritikonte
Lubonja. Pra shqetësimi këtu vjen nga fakti se
replikuesit e Lubonjës nuk flasin për llogari të tyre,
por për llogari të nyjes gordiane që mban të lidhur
mafian e ndërtimit, shtypin dhe pushtetin politik në
Shqipëri. Kjo është me të vërtetë një ditë e frikshme
për secilin gazetar në Tiranë dhe natyrisht për zotin
Lubonja. Ai ka ngelur i vetëm në betejën e tij, se
mediat janë nën kontrollin e "targetit" të tij Edi
Rama, pushteti, përfshi dhe Fatos Nanon, është në
mëshirën e parave të zeza që mund të ofrojë Edi Rama,
dhe "profesionistët" janë tërësisht nën thundrën e
tij. Nëse Maks Velo do t'i kërkonte Edi Ramës të bënte
publike se nga cila studio kanë kaluar për dizajn dhe
nënshkrim gjithë lejet e ndërtimit në Tiranë, do të
verifikonte se ato kanë kaluar nga studioja e një miku
të tij me mbiemrin Shkreli. Kjo studio, sipas
ndërtuesve të mbetur pa punë në Tiranë nga ky
mekanizëm mafioz, mban rentën për pushtetin që ka tek
Edi Rama dhe rentën për Edi Ramën, me qëllim që ai të
jetë i lirë të thotë se "nuk ka bir kurve të gjejë
lekë të botës në xhepat e mi". Pranë kësaj studioje
ishte atashuar dhe arkitekti që u shua një muaj më
parë. Për ta lënë të qetë në strehën e tij të fundit,
unë po e pranoj që ai dhe mund të ketë vdekur
paqësisht, por integriteti i tij profesional zor se
kishte degraduar në atë masë që të pajtohej me
sekserllëqet e studios ku kishte bashkuar emrin.
Heshtja ndaj tij tremb shumë "profesionistë", të cilët
jo vetëm që nuk po përfshihen në këtë debat, por dhe
kur afrohen aty, marrin gurë tek oborri i Edi Ramës
dhe i hedhin mbi ata pak gazetarë dhe publicistë që
ngrejnë zërin për debat. Dhe pasi ngopen së gjuajturi
me gurë, të kujtojnë edhe çiften.
Unë nuk e di saktësisht se cilat janë rreziqet e një
urbanisti profesionist në Tiranë sot për jetën e tij,
por di që, nëse ai nuk është dakord me Edi Ramën,
është një urbanist i papunë. Dhe Edi Rama së paku
duhet pranuar që nuk është një urbanist profesionist,
bile as nga ata popullorët nuk është. Eshtë një njeri
që ka tentuar të bëhet piktor, por nuk ia ka arritur,
ka tentuar të bëhet sportist, por nuk ia ka arritur,
ka tentuar të bëhet publicist, por e ka braktisur, së
fundi ka tentuar të bëhet ambasador i mafias së
ndërtimit në shtyp dhe politikë dhe ia ka arritur.
Rreziqet për një urbanist profesionist vijnë tashmë
prej këtij joprofesionisti, të lumaksur për para dhe
pushtet. Ai komandon tani median, shoqërinë civile,
"propagandistë të urbanistikës" që i ndërsen kundër
shtypit, polikanë dhe mafiozë. Ky është rrezik real
për secilin profesionist të urbanistikës në Tiranë.
Zoti Lubonja ka fat që nuk është klasifikuar si i
tillë nga zoti Velo, pasi mund të kishte një fat
tragjik. Si publicist profesionist zor se ka fat shumë
tragjik, por thjesht do të durojë fyerjet e tyre
përditë në shtyp, duke u përpjekur ta izolojnë.
__________________

----------


## Brari

"Kjo
mafie po mbetet e paprekur në Shqipëri jo vetëm nga
fakti se ajo ka pushtuar shtypin ku 80 për qind e
gazetave dhe televizioneve janë njëkohësisht dhe
ndërtues, por mbi të gjitha nga fakti se pika lidhëse
e kësaj mafie mes shtypit dhe politikës, është një
figurë "popullore" në vend që quhet Edi Rama. Duke
qenë nyja gordiane që lidh shtypin e ndërtuesve me
pushtetin politik, ky njeri është bërë, jo vetëm
pronar real i Tiranës, por mbikëqyrës i debatit publik
mbi Tiranën dhe fatin e saj.
Para disa kohësh u shua papritur një arkitekt i njohur
i Tiranës, njeri i afërt i Edi Ramës, por me shumë
integritet profesional. Ai vdiq papritur në një
tavolinë duke nxjerrë shkumë nga goja, ndërsa
simptomat e sëmundjes për të cilën u tha se vdiq, nuk
përputhen shumë me shenjat."


thuhet mes tjerash ne artikullin e Mero bazes..

----------


## Brari

Korrieri


--


Leter arkitektit nga Prishtina  

E Premte, 11 Shkurt 2005 

Nga Fatos Lubonja 

Zoti Lloncari, 

Lexova ne "Korrieri" shkrimin tuaj lidhur me polemiken per kullen ne qender te Tiranes dhe me se pari desha t'ju falenderoj, si per mbeshtetjen profesionale qe i keni dhene disa mendimeve te mia, ashtu dhe per aktin intelektual te daljes me mendimet dhe shqetesimet tuaja, ne skenen tone tmerresisht te veshtire publike. Shkrimi juaj me kujtoi thenien e vjeter: "E verteta hollohet, por nuk keputet". Me ze "te holluar", por jo te keputur, ju falenderoj dhe nje here. 

Por desha megjithate t'u sqaroj disa gjera, aq me teper qe kohet e fundit ne kete nahine tone, qe disa e quajne "shqiptarofolese", ka lindur edhe grindja se cili fshat eshte me i qyteteruar, Tirana apo Prishtina. E ne kete kontekst, shkrimi juaj per disa eshte shenje se ju andej nga Prishtina, jeni me superiore se ne ketej, e per disa te tjere se jeni shume shume me inferiore e se bash shkrimi juaj, eshte shenja me flagrante e kesaj prapambetjeje te madhe. 

Duke qene se une jam me idete e shkrimit tuaj, por nga ana tjeter duhet te bej tifo per fshatin tim, lejomeni te bej, pra, disa sqarime: 

Zoti Lloncari, 

Mos mendoni se edhe ketu ne Tirane nuk ka njerez te ditur qe mendojne keshtu si ju. Edhe Maks Velo, me te cilin ju polemizoni, ka pasur me pare keto ide- aq sa ka bere thirrje publike per shembjen e dy kullave ne bulevardin e Tiranes, madje ne veshin tim kane arritur edhe fjale kolegesh te tij, se ai pretendon se idete e mia une i kam "te huazuara" prej tij. Por ende, shume nga idete qe theksoni kur thoni se ngritja e nje rrokaqielli te tille nuk sfidon tjeter gje, "pervec vlerave te sheshit dhe qytetaret" apo kur thoni se e drejta e pamjes, qofte edhe "ne ose nga hapesirat publike" eshte "e drejte e patjetersueshme e njeriut" dhe paraqet ne vetvete nje nder kualitetet me te qendrueshme te nje indi urban, "per me teper te nje fokusi urbanistik sic eshte sheshi Skenderbej." Jane ide qe i ka pasur edhe kryebashkiaku Edi Rama ne nje kohe kur nuk ishte ne kete post, e kur, sic e permendni edhe ju, u hodh ideja e pare e ngritjes se nje kulle ne ate shesh. Asokohe une dhe ish-piktori Edi Rama, u hidheruam shume se mos na zihej pamja e Malit te Dajtit dhe beme cmos ta prishnim planin e atij qe donte te na e zinte. 

Pra, nese mendoni se ju andej nga Prishtina jeni superiore ne ide e dije, e keni gabim. Problemi i tjetersimit te ketyre njerezve e te shume te tjereve si ata, zoti Lloncari, nuk ka te beje me njohjen, por me ate konstatimin tuaj se objektet e tilla si rrokaqiellat ne qender "jane po aq produkt i semundjeve sociopatologjike, sa edhe ndertimet e egra ne periferi te Tiranes." Pa pretenduar t'i hyj kesaj teme e ta trajtoj ne tere seriozitetin qe meriton ne kontekstin e idese tjeter qe shprehni ne shkrimin tuaj, se "arkitektura ka ndikim te madh ne formesimin e mendesise se njerezve", desha t'ju ve ne dukje se fakti qe tani keta njerez dalin me tezen se meqenese Tiranen e prishen komunistet, e prishen edhe bashkiaket ne kohen e Berishes, tani ta prishim edhe ne, nuk eshte tjeter vecse shprehje e perkeqesimit te kesaj semundjeje dhe jo e paditurise se elites sone, largqofte. Vete fakti qe kjo semundje ka kapur edhe Maks Velon, i cili grahmen e fundit te protestes, perpara se ta kapte kjo semundja, e leshoi, me sa mbaj mend, kur u prish kinemaja me e vjeter ne Tiranen historike per t'i lene vendin nje kompleksi monstruoz mega-ndertesash, eshte shenje se virusi i kesaj flame po ecen. Pra duhet te na kuptoni, kemi te bejme me nje flame qe na ka rene. Nuk jemi keta qe jemi. E kjo flame e ky perkeqesim i saj ka nje shpjegim shume banal, qe eshte "banaliteti i se keqes" qe e ben te pamundur dhe te pavlefshem, jo vetem kompetencen tuaj profesionale apo perpjekjen time intelektuale, por edhe debatin se cila elite eshte me superiore, ajo e Prishtines, apo ajo e Tiranes. Prandaj, ju lutem, ceshtjen e superioritetit apo inferioritetit lereni ne ate, se cili e flet dhe e shkruan me mire shqipen standarte, mos e ngaterroni me arkitekturen e muziken e me the te thashe. 

Qe te shpjegohem pak me shkoqur: 

Ju e dini se c'eshte "flama e arit"- sikunder do ta quante Caplini,- ajo e con njeriun deri ne ate kondicion, qe t'i duket tjetri si pule qe mund ta haje (besoj ta kujtoni filmin e famshem). Kjo flame e ka fajin, zoti Lloncari; ajo ka zene nje pjese te mire te elites sone politiko- biznesore, i ka bere t'u duken te shemtuara shtepite e vjetra te Tiranes, orientalet apo vilat dykateshe italiane, por edhe cdo oborr ku mund te kete mbetur pak bar. Keshtu qe i hedhin pertoke per te ngritur ne vend te tyre mega-godina betoni. Jo vetem, por keshtu thone po shkojme drejt Europes. Ju e quani kete "semundje sociopatologjike". Por mos kujtoni se mund te mburreni se jeni i pari qe e ka thene kete ide. Edhe kete e ka thene Maks Velo i pari. Kurse dikush nga elita jone e ka thene ne nje gjuhe figurative popullore, duke e quajtur Tiranen e katandisur kesisoj, "pre qensh". Perfytyroni kufomen e nje kafshe te vrare, qe e shqyejne nga te mundin nje lukuni qensh- ja kjo eshte pjesa e mbetur e Tiranes historike, e lagjeve me shtepi orientale, apo e atyre me vila te ndertuara ne kohen midis dy luftrave. Jane qen te terbuar, zoti Lloncari, qe shqyejne dhe kafshojne nga te mundin, pa asnje projekt; kafshojne njeri-tjetrin e terbohen e harbohen gjithnje e me shume- nje pjese e mire pa e kuptuar fare terbimin e tyre. Aq sa ajo shprehja e njohur arabe: "qente le te lehin karvani shkon perpara", ketu eshte zevendesuar me shprehjen: "njerezit le te lehin, karvani i qenve te terbuar shkon perpara". E ne keto kushte, ju e kuptoni, nuk mund te presesh qe te mencurit te dalin te luftojne me qente e terbuar. A nuk e kemi ne ate shprehjen: "te marrit leshoi rrugen". Shyqyr qe eshte Tirana historike qe ta hane dhe te qetesohen e te mos na hane ne. Por prape, ta dini mire, ne jemi superiore, se edhe ai me i terbuari syresh shqipen standart e flet me mire se akademiket tuaj. 

Une nuk e mohoj se ne kete "semundje sociopatologjike" apo "terbim" ka shume injorance, dhe se ne kete injorance hyn edhe nje koncept i ngushte i shqiptareve te kesaj nahise sone, per ate qe rendom quhet "cilesi e jetes", e cila per ne, gjithnje e me shume do te thote jete ose ne shtepi ose ne kafe-restorante e mund te na permendni edhe ju WC-te alla frenga qe i vume pas renies se komunizmit. Ndoshta mund te na permendni, se ne tere kete mori ndertimesh qe e ka bere Tiranen te pesefishuar si numer banoresh nuk ju figuron asnje kinema e re, por vetem 2 te vjetra. Ju mund te na thoni se nuk kemi ngritur asnje muzeum te ri e se edhe ata ekzistuesit jane pakesuar dhe po pakesohen dita-dites per t'ua lene vendin mega-godinave te banimit, se nuk ju figuron asnje shkolle e re publike, asnje rruge e re, asnje teater i ri, per te mos folur per fushat sportive, ku edhe ato te paktat ekzistuese ia kane lene vendin mega- godinave. Por une prape, ne mbrojtje te fshatit tim, do t'ju them se kjo eshte pune e flames, se edhe ne kohen me te zeze, ate te Hoxhes, Tirana kishte 7 kinema kur ishte vetem 150.000 banore, kishte me shume muzeume, shkolla, kopshte, cerdhe, parqe, fusha sporti e te tjera gjera nga ato, qe e kthejne nje tufe individesh ne komunitet. 

Ju prape do te ngulmoni e do te me thoni se nuk ju duken ashtu edhe aq "te terbuar" ndertuesit tane, madje se mund t'ju kete qelluar, duke folur me ta per rrokaqiellat me te cilat po mbushet Tirana, e t'ju kene thene te njejtin mendim qe keni edhe ju, se ato konsiderohen sot ne bote si nje e "keqe e domosdoshme", apo mund te me sillni shembull, se kur vjen puna per te ndertuar shtepite e tyre, ata dine mire se si i ngrene, se ku i ngrene apo se ku i blejne- madje se nje pjese i blejne jashte shtetit ne mes te gjelberimit. 

Ketu me zute ngushte, por po ju them se ka edhe nje aresye tjeter, madhore, pse po ndodh kjo qe shihni: puna e veshtire, por e lavdishme per ndertimin e kapitalizmit, zoti Lloncari. Sakrifica per ndertimin e Shqiperise kapitaliste e kerkon nje cmim dhe Tirana historike te hyje ne pjesen qe duhet sakrifikuar. Problemi eshte se ne na duhet te krijojme eliten kapitaliste, zoti Lloncari. A nuk mendoni ju se ia vlen te shkaterrosh ca shtepi te vjetra per te krijuar eliten tone te re? A e keni parasysh se sa femije nga te biznesmeneve e politikaneve qe po ndertojne sot, po shkollohen neper shkollat me te mira perendimore vetem e vetem ne saje te kesaj Tirane historike? Si do te mund te arrijme ne te behemi kompetitive ne tregun e lire, pa krijimin e kesaj elite? 

Jo vetem, por baballaret e kesaj elite te re qe po lind, kane edhe nje mision te madh: emancipimin e popullit shqiptar. A e dini ju se shumica e atyre qe ndertojne nuk i hedhin tere leket qe fitojne vetem per femijet e tyre, por sakrifikojne edhe per femijet e gjithe Shqiperise. Besoj ta keni degjuar se 80% e pronareve te televizioneve tona private jane edhe ndertues. A mund te mbahen tere ato televizione moderne, tere ai staf e me the te thashe qe po emancipon Shqiperine, pa ato para zoti Lloncari? Ju mund te ferkoni syte nga keto qe ju them e te me sillni si shembull katandisjen qe i kishte bere gazeta me e madhe e vendit, "Shekulli" i dates 4 shkurt, shkrimit tuaj profesional. Kurse une po ju them: Mos kujtoni kurrsesi se "Shekulli" ka nje staf ashtu dhe aq injorant sa per te mos kuptuar se shkrimi i nje ligjeruesi te Arkitektures ne Fakultetin e Prishtines, qofte edhe si replike, meritonte te botohej ne nje vend me ate Velos e jo te katandisej ne shtate reshta tek letrat e lexuesve. Me sa di une, madje, pronari i "Shekulli"-t eshte goxha kompetent ne arkitekture, se merret edhe me ndertime, plus qe e ka mik per koke Kryetarin e Bashkise, qe, sic mund ta dini, u shpall kete vit ne internet si kryetari me i mire i botes. (Meqe ra fjala: A mund te enderroni ju qe kryetari i bashkise se Prishtines te arrije keto maja. Dhe mendoni, ne kushtet kur Tirana nuk ka plan urbanistik dhe ka ajrin dhjete here me te ndotur se tere qytetet europiane? Po sikur te kishim plan urbanistik dhe ajrin te paster si Gjeneva, ku do te arrinim?) Absolutisht mos t'ju shkoje mendja te talleni me nivelin e medias sone dhe aq me pak per cenzurim per shkak lidhjesh korruptive midis biznesit dhe politikes. Sipas meje, shkrimin mund te mos jua kene botuar se, po ta vesh re, ju prekni atje aleatin tone te madh SHBA-ne. Sec keni nje paragraf ku aludoni se Kullat Binjake e meritonin te rrezoheshin, sepse kishin shkaktuar frustrime tek njerezit, duke u bere shkak i lindjes se fondamentalizmit. E me kete, pervec te tjerash, keni treguar mosmirenjohjen me te madhe per ndihmen qe dha SHBA per clirimin e Kosoves. Prandaj per te miren tuaj e kane bere, per t'ju mbrojtur nga zemerimi i bashkatdhetareve tane te ndershem dhe liridashes. 

Ju prape mund te me thoni: mire televizionet private qe duhen mbajtur me parate e ndertimeve, po pse publiku- ngase mund te keni lexuar se drejtori i TVSH-se sec ka blere nje vile ne qender me ndihmen e Nanos dhe me ndihmen e Rames kerkon te ngrere nje mega-godine atje, por keto, ju siguroj, jane vetem thashetheme keqdashesish. Ne kemi planin francez tani per qendren, qe eshte ligj dhe nuk guxon kush ta preke. Perseri ju do te thoni se para tre vjetesh kishim nje ligj tjeter, ate te shpalljes monument kulture te qendres. Nuk ka rendesi kjo. 

Rendesi ka qe revolucionin e Tiranes, ne do ta shperndajme ne te gjithe boten, zoti Lloncari, ne kemi edhe shume shoke ne te gjithe vendet e botes, qe do te behen percuesit ne France, Gjermani, Itali, Angli te ketij revolucioni. Kemi edhe inteligjencen popullore qe krah per krah me njerezit e punes, nderton Tiranen e re. Kam frike se vetem kur ta shihni Romen, Parisin, Vjenen, te lyer si Tirana, e me grataciela ne oborret e shkollave e ne vendet mes pallateve kater kateshe, ku tani kane lulishte e parqe ku luajne femijet, do te bindeni per kete. Por atehere do te jete vone, prandaj, per te tejkaluar prapambetjen tuaj, do te benit mire te merrnit edhe studentet tuaj te Prishtines dhe te vini ketej. 

Te mirupafshim sa me pare ne Tiranen heroike. 

Me respekt 

------


kush na e gjen shkrimin e ketij zotni Lloncarit?

----------


## gabriel

I lexoj shpesh shkrimet e tij dhe kam bindjen qe ai eshte e vetmja opozite, ashtu sic une e konceptoj opoziten...
Atij ndoshta i mungojne instrumentet per te realizuar ate qe ai e quan shqetesim publik.Ai shpesh mbetet i vetmuar dhe i pa perfillur edhe  nga shoqeqeria jone, ndonese ai ne shume prej problemeve qe ngre ka plotesisht te drejte...
E shikoj  ne bare te Tiranes ku edhe une i frekuentoj shpesh dhe pamja e tij e jashme, "pak rebele", shkon ne harmoni dhe me permbajtjen e shkrimeve te tij... 

Por nje shprehje thote; e verteta pa force nuk eshte me e vertete...

Une besoj se Fatos Lubonja nuk ka per qellim vetem te ngreje probleme por dhe te kontribuoje per zgjidhjen e tyre, ashtu sic ai dhe shume te tjere mendojne qe do te ishte zgjidhja me e mire, NE MENYRE QE LAGJET  E TIRANES MOS MASAKROHEN ASHTU SI TANI,QE TE KETE ME SHUME LULISHTE DHE PARQE DHE ME PAK PALLATE QE PO E BEJNE TIRANEN GJITHNJE E ME SHUME TE PA-BANUESHME...

Kete aspekt nuk e shoh se si mund ta ndreqi Fatos Lubonja.

----------


## Brari

Dje Lubonja i bente ca sugjerime Blendit..
Sot Blendi i pergigjet Lubonjes..

kush e gjen shkrimin e Tosit dje ..le ta postoje ketu.. qe ti permbahemi parimit.. "te degjojme dy kemboret.. "..

Korrieri

--



A eshte ky vertet shqetesimi yne?  

E Enjte, 17 Shkurt 2005 

Nga Blendi Fevziu 

(Pergjigje kolegut Fatos Lubonja) 

I nderuar Zoti Lubonja, 

Edhe pse formalizmi me duket nje artific ne raportet mes dy kolegesh, po ju drejtohem ne kete menyre, jo per distance personale, por per respekt te atyre lexuesve qe na ndjekin jashte raportit tone shoqeror. Nuk e di se sa e rendesishme mund te jete kjo teme, por meqenese perben nje debat te vjeter e pothuajse te pazgjidhur mes nesh, ku secili i jep te drejte vetes dhe nuk e pranon lehtesisht te drejten e tjetrit, po i pergjigjem letres suaj me argumentat e mia. Argumenta qe mund mos te te bindin, por qe besoj se duhen respektuar. 

Se pari, nuk jam dakort me idene qe t'i shpreh se intervistat televizive te lidereve kryesore politike ne Shqiperi, me shume se sa ballafaqime te ideve apo aksioneve te tyre me publikun (sensibilitetet e te cilit shprehen kesaj here permes pyetjeve te gazetarit), jane instrumente ushtrimi dhe rritje te pushtetit. Ju e dini me mire se sa une, qe ne, pavaresisht nje historie te gjate te krijimit te miteve false dhe shpesh te demshme, nuk kemi pasur shansin te jemi novatore ne asgje qe se paku bejme aktualisht. Historia dhe formimi yne ka qene i tille, qe ne nuk jemi shquar si pionere, qe per fatin e keq, por edhe te mire njekohesisht, as kemi shpikur dhe as jemi dalluar mbi te tjeret. Thjeshte, kjo forme interviste, ku nje politikan rri perballe nje gazetari, eshte padyshim forma me e vjeter e gazetarise televizive boterore, por qe me sa duket, vijon te jete ende sot nga me te suksesshmet. Nuk dua qe ky shkrim te shndrrohet ne nje parade erudicioni, sic ndodh shpesh ne mediat apo politiken e varfer shqiptare, por se paku dy emisionet me te rendesishme qe here-here ndjekim edhe ne te dy, "HARD Talk" i BBC-se dhe "Larry King Live" i CNN-it, kane te njejtin format te pandryshueshem. Nuk po shtoj ketu "Meet the Press" te Tim Russert apo "Oprah shoe" te Oprah Einfrey, nder emisionet me popullore ne SHBA, po te siguroj se sa me shume te angazhohemi ne kete kerkim, lista do te behet edhe me e gjate. 

Po sipas kesaj llogjike, ideja qe nje personalitet i rendesishem, qofte ky Presidenti, Kryeministri apo Shefi i Opozites duhet te mos dalin vetem, por ne ballafaqim me te tjere, jo gjithnje ka vlere. Si nje njohes i mire i botes perendimore, ju e dini shume mire qe me perjashtim te kohes se fushates, kur kundershtaret kryesore vihen perballe njeri- tjetrit, personazhet kyce te politikes, rralle dalin ne debate te tilla dhe normalisht nuk kane pse e bejne kete. Ju siguroj se edhe Toni Bler, edhe Xhorxh Bush, por edhe Berluskoni qe ju nuk e keni per zemer, konsumojne disa intervista gjate mandatit te tyre qeverises, por asnjehere ndonje debat direkt. Nuk e di pse ndodh kjo, por sic e thashe me pare, ne nuk jemi pionere dhe eshte me mire, as te mos e kerkojme kete rol, qe nuk e justifikojme dot. 

Se dyti, ju hidhni idene se kjo gje, mbi te gjitha, nuk duhet te ndodhe ne politiken dhe median shqiptare. Kam bindjen zoti Lubonja, se kjo nuk eshte ceshtje e formes, por e permbajtjes. J'ua them kete, sepse ju vete thoni se pyetjet kane qene te ashpra, se jane bere ato qe duhen, por se Kryeministri nuk i eshte pergjigjur 80% te tyre. Po, kjo mund te jete e vertete, por jo si pasoje e formes se emisionit, pra e intervistes. Ju vete jeni deshmitare, qe si pasoje e permbajtjes dhe jo e formes, gjithcka ne Shqiperi degjeneron shpejt dhe thelbi i debatit jo rralle vulgarizohet. 

Do te doja t'ju pyesja: a ka ndodhur ndonje here, ne me shume se 32 prezenca te tuajat ne emisionin "Opinion", qe keni dale krejtesisht i kenaqur? Sa here ju ka ndodhur qe duke qene pjesemarres apo jo, jeni shprehur: ketu s'behet debat! Keta jane te gjithe injorante! Jane hajdute dhe banalizojne cdo gje! Sa here, nje debat ne parim i mrekullueshem, ka perfunduar ne nje sherrnaje banale, ku konkurenca e ideve eshte shndrruar ne konkurence hajdutesh apo kriminelesh, pa lene te kuptohet asgje ne fund? 

Shume here dhe ky eshte shembulli me i mire, per te rrefyer se ky nuk eshte nje problem i formes se disahershme te emisionit tim, apo te dikujt tjeter, por nje problem i emancipimit te pergjithshem te shoqerise shqiptare, i nivelit te politikes, por edhe analisteve, mediave apo shoqerise civile ne kete vend. 

Se treti, nuk doja qe ky problem te degradonte si nje lloj diskutimi mbi Nanon e Berishen, per faktin e thjeshte se diskutimi mbi ta nuk ka vlere. Ata as mund t'i ngreje, as mund t'i ule, as mund t'i izoloje dhe as mund t'i evidentoje nje emision, nje gazetar, apo shume prej tyre bashke. Mjafton t'ju kujtoj se tete vjet me pare Berisha kishte kunder tij 90% te mediave shqiptare, se kunder tij kemi shkruajtur artikujt me te ashper qe jane botuar ndonjehere ndaj nje politikani ne Shqiperi, kritika jo rralle me te ashpra se sa meritonte dhe ai mbijetoi. Madje deri ne ate pike, sa dhe ju vete, nuk u keni perjashtuar mundesine qe ai te jete fitues i zgjedhjeve te ardhshme. Nga ana tjeter, tre vjet me pare, Nano kishte mbetur krejt i izoluar, pa ndonje akses te madh ne media, madje me shume prej tyre kunder dhe ju si mbeshtetes i tij atehere e keni ndjere kete. Por edhe Nano diti te caje, pa pyetur per kete shumice, as per moralin e saj dhe sot vijon te jete jo vetem Kryeminister i vendit, por edhe njeriu me i forte i mazhorances socialiste. Ku qendron problemi yne ketu dhe cili eshte mekati qe ne bejme? Une besoj se media eshte nje pjese e shoqerise dhe qe te largohen ata, sic rendom kerkohet ne shtyp, qofte edhe nga ne te dy, gjithsecili duhet te beje pjesen e tij; cdo segment i shoqerise. Perderisa te dy keta njerez mbeten me te votuarit ne vend, atehere ose ne jemi te deshtuar dhe duhet ta pranojme kete; ose ky eshte modeli qe me sa duket me se shumti na shkon per shtat! 

Se katerti, vijoj t'i qendroj nje ideje qe e kemi diskutuar shume, sipas se ciles, gazetaria televizive eshte njera ane, ndersa roli i mepasem i gazetarit eshte tjeter gje! Referuar modeleve qe kam hasur kudo, cdo deklarim publik i nje njeriu te pushtetshem kalon neper skanerin e shtypit te shkruar menjehere. Varesisht nga ndjeshmeria e ketij skaneri, nga shkalla e emancipimit, por edhe morali i shoqerive ku ndodhin keto, ky politikan nderton edhe perqindjen e tij te mbeshtetjes. Fatkeqesisht kjo nuk ndodh tek ne. Me perjashtim te artikullit tuaj te djeshem dhe te nje artikulli mjaft interesant te Mustafa Nanos, askush nuk shkruajti per deklarimet e Kryeministrit dhe as per kontradiktat qe gjenden ne to. Askush nuk i krahasoi fjalet e tij te para nje jave me ato qe ka thene nje muaj apo nje vit me pare dhe ky nuk eshte mekati i tij, por i te gjitheve ne. 

I dashur Lubonja, 

Padyshim qe ka shume forma te tjera te gazetarise televizive dhe padyshim qe disa mund te jene me shume apo me pak efikase. Ky eshte nje debat qe ja vlen, qe ne e kemi bere shpesh dhe per te cilin une te falenderoj sinqerisht. Por besoj se ne kercenohemi nga dy probleme madhore! Probleme qe mendoj se se paku kete moment duhet te na shqetesojne me shume: transforimi i gazetarise ne nje mjet te perfitimit ekonomik e material dhe lehtesimi i stilit te saj, gazetaria per hir te gazetarise, apo thjeshte per te mbushur faqet apo kohen televizive. I pari, eshte kercenimi yne me i madh dhe per kete eshte mire te flasim ne nje rast tjeter. Sepse kerkon kohe, perqendrim dhe fakte konkrete. Per te dyten mund t'ju jap nje shembull trondites. Po dje qe lexova letren tuaj, me solli fati te njoh nje poet belgo- shqiptar, te quajtur Skender Sherifi, nje tip jashtezakonisht interesant, qe ngjante me shume si nje personazh i nje eseje gjysem filozofike dhe gjysem moderniste dhe qe ka botuar nje liber me poezi ne Tirane. Ky personazh i rralle, qe me ngjante here me nje rilindas si Konica, e here me nje poet ekstravagant si Rembo, me rrefeu se gjate nje jave ne Tirane, kishte bere turin e gjithe televizioneve dhe gazetave. Kishte dhene pese intervista televizive, gjashte intervista ne gazeta, por ishte edhe vete i befasuar per nje fakt: libri i tij eshte vetem ne frengjisht dhe nga te gjithe ata qe e kane intervistuar, vetem njeri kishte mundesine, pra njihte gjuhen frenge, per ta lexuar ate. Te gjithe te tjeret e kishin intervistuar per vepren, pa pasur asnje ide se cfare eshte realisht ajo! Nuk besoj qe ky fakt te duket thjeshte nje "problem shqiptar" dhe besoj se ty dhe mua, kjo duhet te na duket realisht nje katastrofe. E tille qe meriton nje debat. Te pakten per sa kohe, ti dhe une, besojme realisht tek ky profesion magjik... 

Blendi Fevziu 

P.S: Pyetjet per intervisten e zotit Berisha i kisha hartuar nderkohe qe prej te henes dhe pothuajse te gjitha ato qe me sugjeroje i kisha brenda. Me perjashtim te pyetjes mbi pergjegjesine e 1997-tes, per te cilen e kam pyetur liderin e PD-se qe me 1998 dhe kam marre pergjigje!




..........


dy llafe dhe une,..

Pamvaresisht cfar thote ki Blendua ine  i perkedhelur si nga te kuqte ashtu dhe nga Blute..  ne nje pike ai eshte treguar maskara kur disa here rresht ka intervistuar Qose Hashimat dhe i ka ndersyer te fyejne Rugoven qe ska qene prezent ne studio apo ne ekran..

Sic duket ne kte pike Blendon nuk e kap askush prej veshi ne Tirane..(pra as nga furriqet Nanoiste e as nga ato Berishiane nuk del askush te bej ciu miu) pra sic duket Blendua gjen terren Anti-Rugovian ne tiranen mafioze..
Por  ja qe ka simpatizante te Rugoves qe nuk i harrojne keto mu.tlleqet e Blend Gazetaro-Gratacielo-Bosit..
Pra as tosi i Lubonjes nuk ka reaguar kur ashiqare jane derdhur fekale mbi Rugoven nga qenefet e llojit Qose e compani.. ne emisionet e Blendos si dhe te gazetaro-hafijes rudin Xhungollaraj..

Gabriel..meqe e sheh kte toson   e Lubonjes thuja kto llafe..


qashtu..

----------


## dodoni

> Korrieri
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> Leter arkitektit nga Prishtina  
> 
> E Premte, 11 Shkurt 2005 
> ...


Unë në përgjithësi kam respekt dhe vlerësoj shkrimet e Fatos Lubonjës por kam edhe disa kritika në lidhje me këtë shkrim. 

Unë nuk jam në dijeni të shkrimit të Llonçarit por nëse i bëhet kritika apo reagohet ndaj shkrimit të tij atëherë është dashur të botohet edhe shkrimi ndaj të cilit erdhi reagimi i Lubonjës, që të njoftohet lexuesi mirë për çfarë po reagohet. Kjo vërejtja e parë është për Korrierin. Përndryshe mos e boto fare as reagimin e Lubonjës. 

Vërejtja e dytë është në lidhje me grindjen se cili qytet është më i zhvilluar, Tirana apo Prishtina. Unë nuk jam në dijeni as të kësaj grindjeje, por nëse një grindje e tillë me të vërtetë qëndron, atëherë Fatos Lubonja si një nga intelektualët më të shquar shqiptarë, nuk duhet të bëhet pjesë e saj (sikur po e paraqet veten në këtë shkrim) por duhet të ndikojë që kjo grindje të shuhet dhe eliminohet sa më parë. Për ne nuk është e rëndësishme se a është Tirana më e qytetëruar apo Prishtina, por zhvillimi dhe qytetërimi sa më i madh dhe sa më i shpejtë, jo vetëm i këtyre dy qyteteve shqiptare por edhe i gjithë qyteteve tjera shqiptare. 

Vërejtja e tretë e imja, është edhe për Fatos Lubonjën por edhe për Korrierin. Nëse një arkitekt prishtinas merr mundimin të angazhohet në çështje dhe probleme urbanistike edhe të Tiranës, duhet të respektohet, çmohet dhe motivohet që të vazhdoj edhe më tutje të kontribuojë dhe poashtu ti motivojë edhe tjerët arkitekta prishtinas të angazhohen dhe mirren edhe me problemet urbanistike të Tiranës dhe qyteteve tjera shqiptare, sikur që edhe arkitektat e Tiranës duhet të motivohen që të mirren edhe me problemet urbanistike të Prishtinës dhe qyteteve tjera shqiptare. Kështu duhet të jetë edhe në profesionet tjera. Duhet të nxisim mendimin profesional dhe shkencor (ngado që të vijë ai, e veçmas nga intelektualët shqiptarë) për problemet e ndryshme me të cilat po përballet kombi jonë dhe për përparimin sa më të shpejtë dhe sa më të hovshëm të kombit tonë. 

Nëse ka pasur nënçmime të Tiranës nga ana e arkitektit prishtinas, atëherë ato është dashur të censuroheshin dhe ti shkruhej atij arkitekti që ato nënçmime nuk janë në interes as të Tiranës e as të Prishtinës, e jo si kundërpërgjigje të nënçmohet gjithë Prishtina nga Fatos Lubonja. Poashtu, këtu kemi edhe faktin tjetër që arkitekti Llonçari është vetëm një intelektual shqiptar i Prishtinës dhe jo e gjithë Prishtina dhe treva shqiptare e Dardanisë. Fatos Lubonja së bashku me Korrierin, duhet të dijnë ti bëjnë këto dallime dhe ti shohin këto gjëra ashtu siç duhet parë, gjithmonë duke pasur në qendër të vlerësimeve dhe veprimeve, interesat mbarëkombëtare dhe bashkëpunimin sa më të mirë mbarëkombëtar. 

Tung Tung

----------

